# Post Your Desktop 2011



## danglersaurus

New year, new thread!

It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


----------



## mbudden

Why would we do this when we already have one? One that has been going for so long...

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...7-desktop.html


----------



## danglersaurus

good call. sorry about that.


----------



## paceee

i want something simliar to yours, dangler... can you send me a link? be generous... LOL


----------



## mbudden

You talking about the wallpaper?


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;11858083*
> i want something simliar to yours, dangler... can you send me a link? be generous... LOL


wallpaper or the rainmeter skins?


----------



## Nevakonaza

Heres mine,I like the clean look with minimal icons....got fed up with the standard 7 theme aswell so went back to classic


----------



## eureka




----------



## paceee

like, how you can click the words on the desktop and have them open? i'm guessing it's the skin... or some type of program

wallpaper's not bad either







but dont really need that


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nice and simple.


----------



## KillerBeaz




----------



## Savvas M

there you go, i <3 black


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;11887101*


Link to wallpaper?


----------



## Bszx

Hey dangle and killer, could i get a link to those skins? Very nice desktops BTW!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paceee;11887010*
> like, how you can click the words on the desktop and have them open? i'm guessing it's the skin... or some type of program
> 
> wallpaper's not bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dont really need that


Clock, weather bar and media player are all Rainmeter, and the programs on the desktop are either Rainmeter or a skinned version of Objectdock/rocketdock


----------



## KillerBeaz

clean










and i don't remember which rainmeter theme it is as I have used many different ones and modded the code anyway


----------



## Hellfighter




----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## GeforceGTS

I need a better wallpaper










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Maybe I'll steal this one










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


Who/what/where/how/why about that wallpaper. I could swear she's in someone's OCN avatar as well.

Here's mine, since a few mins ago:


----------



## paceee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Clock, weather bar and media player are all Rainmeter, and the programs on the desktop are either Rainmeter or a skinned version of Objectdock/rocketdock


repped, you friggin cutie.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


How do you get a layout like that?


----------



## whipple16




----------



## Mongol

Ever changing...what was on at the moment:


----------



## whipple16

1680x1050 best resolution i have...


----------



## sub50hz




----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11918799*


what's the sidebar gadget you have that shows available disk space?


----------



## max it

This is my humble desktop for all you minimalists out there. I AM THE KING OF MINIMAL:devil:... (is that a good thing?







) I once had 50 copies of the recycling bin just cause, didn't turn out that well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine.


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11918838*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1680x1050 best resolution i have...


Wallpaper Link (incl. 1920x1200 res)


----------



## Shev7chenko




----------



## rrims




----------



## owned66

argh boring
this is what a real desktop looks like
smooth (using rainmeter you guys should really check it out,U can transform it into whatever you want) http://customize.org/rainmeter


----------



## brl3git




----------



## Rowbin

Emma Watson's a babe, I don't care what you say.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

why does everybody hide their icons? i love my plain boring desktop


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExplosiveBacon;11927840*
> why does everybody hide their icons? i love my plain boring desktop


Its not that I hide them, its that I dont use them. I literally only use the dock seeing as it has everything I need.


----------



## owned66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11927752*


nice
is the task bar from rainmeter too ?
if yes
link plz


----------



## Enfluenza

heres mine. i hid my icons in folders and hid those folders with stardock fences








btw i like crysis
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko;11919243*


waaaaay too much ass for OCN! lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfluenza;11927893*
> waaaaay too much ass for OCN! lol


I've seen more on OCN.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


lol i was running that wallpaper last year for about 6 months.. good stuff.... deviant art ftw. vision hud for rainmeter goes well with it.

Laptop:










Desktop:


----------



## Tt2ent




----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*










Who is that? I NEED TO KNOW.







She makes me







.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*









Who is that? I NEED TO KNOW.







She makes me







.


I've been wondering this, I tried search around but whilst I could find the wallpaper everywhere I couldn't find who it was


----------



## xioros

i just love the look of this

btw , http://windows7themes.net/windows-7-mac-theme.html
surveys don't work here , can any one give it a try and upload the file somewhere?










greetz

X.I.O.R.O.S.


----------



## Darren9

http://www.overclock.net/[URL=http:...[URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## jbalsa2

Nice and clean. Just the way I like it.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I've been wondering this, I tried search around but whilst I could find the wallpaper everywhere I couldn't find who it was










I couldn't even find the wallpaper itself let alone her name







someone mentioned deviant art and I spent ~2 hrs looking for it with no luck. I did find a version of it on an iphone wallpaper app though haha







so I've got it as my background.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;11940846*
> I couldn't even find the wallpaper itself let alone her name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone mentioned deviant art and I spent ~2 hrs looking for it with no luck. I did find a version of it on an iphone wallpaper app though haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I've got it as my background.


Original version

Version without text

I prefer the "clean" version myself


----------



## Papermilk

shevs wallpaper is the best by far so far lol







. Can u plz send me a link


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Original version

Version without text

I prefer the "clean" version myself










Yessss! Thank you!







+rep


----------



## joman2055

the only rugby wallpaper i could find at 1920X1080


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rrims*












Great DUBstep wallpaper, brother?

Got a link?


----------



## metalmania31

My latest Desktop with Rainmeter v1.3


----------



## w00t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


Nice and clean. Just the way I like it.



can you post wallpaper please


----------



## skypine27

Dangle:

Is that rainmeter? What skin/theme is the clock from and the round CPU/HD symbols at the bottom?


----------



## CJRhoades




----------



## Cryptedvick

Just finished it yesterday!


----------



## MosIncredible

Simple & Plain


----------



## subliminally incorrect

dont these new fangled desktop mod programs use up more cpu cycles and memory?


----------



## jjsoviet

'Cause I got spurs that jingle jangle jingle...


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;11948691*
> Just finished it yesterday!


Oooooooooooooooooooh, me likey.
I wub the GTI.








Can I have it too?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect;11956020*
> dont these new fangled desktop mod programs use up more cpu cycles and memory?


Yea, if your computer is 10 years old. Modern rigs just shrug it off.


----------



## NguyenAdam

^^ They have a Lafayette in IN? o_o I thought it was only LA. lol


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## redmustang

this should just be the post your rainmeter desktop thread.


----------



## Bluemustang

No clue where I found this, had it my awhile.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;11962810*
> ^^ They have a Lafayette in IN? o_o I thought it was only LA. lol


Never heard of Purdue I take it?


----------



## rx7i2




----------



## Alex9106

Simples...


----------



## JMT668

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...7_703313_n.jpg


----------



## calavera

vintage F-1 FTW


----------



## KillerBeaz

crappy one i threw together in 5 mins


----------



## KGIXXER7

3840x1080


----------



## bucdan

Oh man, I need to mix it up a bit soon, the same old Windows theme isn't cutting it anymore lol.

Dangler, your setup is really nice.


----------



## USFORCES

Sorry had to blur out the good parts


----------



## bucdan

Nice blur lol, did you do that yourself?


----------



## USFORCES

No I sent it off to walgreens and had it done


----------



## Quarker

^ LMAO.
Name of the chick please?









Here's mah desktop [sorry for large size. couldn't resize it].

I like my recycle bin big because I delete a lot of things.


----------



## rrims

I like my little subtle setup. I plan on building a whole new AMD bulldozer build when the chip is released, but this is my workstation till then.


----------



## Dhoulmagus




----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;11948691*
> Just finished it yesterday!


Pretty neat. Noob question but is the clock/weather/HD space monitor a custom program or did you just configure it in Windows yourself?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;11996974*
> Pretty neat. Noob question but is the clock/weather/HD space monitor a custom program or did you just configure it in Windows yourself?


It's Rainmeter. Practically a software suite that allows you to apply and customize themes and widgets for your computer. Configs are easy to edit and the whole thing's easy on the resources.


----------



## AK-47




----------



## NguyenAdam

What imagehosting site are you guys using to upload the pictures? I tried using imageshack, but the file was too large.


----------



## calavera

I use photobucket


----------



## NguyenAdam

Still running XP. :]


----------



## nubz




----------



## jbalsa2

That chick a page ago, her name is Kayleigh Pearson.

Don't ask me why I know that, I just do. :/


----------



## raisethe3

Here's mine.


----------



## zelix




----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## tw33k


View attachment 190087


----------



## galaxie83




----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;12004967*


I want that wallpaper sir. Do they have a 2560x1440 version?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MosIncredible;12006670*
> I want that wallpaper sir. Do they have a 2560x1440 version?


----------



## jdcrispe95

*The best Desktop here*








View attachment 190221


Heres the desk








View attachment 190222


----------



## microsoft windows

Here's a picture of the desktop on my main computer.










Yes, I do browse the Internet on Windows 3.1. (along with Windows 95 on my laptop).


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Here is my desktop:










This Windows 7 installation is only a few days old. Normally I have many more desktop icons.

See this: How cluttered is your desktop?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;12014698*
> Here's a picture of the desktop on my main computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do browse the Internet on Windows 3.1. (along with Windows 95 on my laptop).


Holy snap!







Now thats futuristic..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement;12014866*
> Here is my desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Windows 7 installation is only a few days old. Normally I have many more desktop icons.
> 
> See this: How cluttered is your desktop?


Nice desktop


----------



## kzone75

Clean and simple


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Oooooooooooooooooooh, me likey.
I wub the GTI.








Can I have it too?










sure








here it is

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Pretty neat. Noob question but is the clock/weather/HD space monitor a custom program or did you just configure it in Windows yourself?


Its a program called Rainmeter 
HDD monitor,clock and network meter are from a skin called "rainmeter", the system monitor stuff is from a skin called "dark rainmeter" and the weather thing I found on google somewhere ...


----------



## ovyeminem




----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsoft windows*


Here's a picture of the desktop on my main computer.










Yes, I do browse the Internet on Windows 3.1. (along with Windows 95 on my laptop).










win3.1 FTW 
best windows os out there


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


Oh man, I need to mix it up a bit soon, the same old Windows theme isn't cutting it anymore lol.

Dangler, your setup is really nice.


thanks brother, appreciate it. Once I get a second monitor, I'll start creating new meters from scratch on rainmeter.

I changed some things around. Employed RocketDock and modified the colors of the clocks to match the black/gray/white/electric blue theme I have goin' on.

Everyone's desktops are lookin' pretty killer. Keep it up!


----------



## GlockZoR IV

heres mine, nca anyone tell me where i can get hold of more rainmeter themes, im a bit of a n00b (only got it an hour ago) and yah, i like girls with tats and piercings


----------



## 113802

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*












Your desktop looks amazing! Where can I get that ToDo list from? It looks very useful.


----------



## moonmanas




----------



## grandestfail9190

Nice and easy.









Gotta love macro keys. Saves up Desktop space.


----------



## SS_Patrick

You kids and your rainmeter shiz










The eval copy thing in the right is for w7 sp1


----------



## UnFeX3

Here is mine


----------



## stuiees

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdcrispe95

View attachment 190832


View attachment 190833


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## Enfluenza

here.
i wish i had thin bezel monitors


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## jeffries7

I like minimal


----------



## Nalty

nice and clean.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nalty*


*image*


Snap, where did you get those icons from? pr0n


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7;12114074*
> I like minimal


I like SLS









Although, watermark thing on the wallpaper


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is what i got right now. It very basic and when i got time will install Rainmeter and do some more customization.


----------



## Aden Florian

I can take that watermark off if you want?

Mine:


----------



## TwistedMind




----------



## grazz1984

My Desktop


----------



## DS900

This is my Inspiron 1420's desktop, with basic rainmeter and objectdock free


















It works well for my purposes with that computer, just basic web/email/skype. I'll do a nice layout for my sig rig when I get a 1080p monitor


----------



## adizz




----------



## frankth3frizz

i have a stardock too. forgot to add it but too lazy to take another screen. haha


----------



## wannabe_modder

anyone got problem with Kia? lol


----------



## xJavontax

Here's mine, it'll probably change tomorrow though, I'm up to my neck in homework/late-work as you can tell
















I'm a procrastinator, trying to break the habit but I get so distracted by stuff around me.


----------



## KW10001

Not much has changed since last year.










>>Model Name: Lisa Gleave

This is indeed Win 7. I prefer the classic look as its easier to look at for me. The girl is easy to look at too. I like things that are easy to look at. Yes.


----------



## DS900

And this is my desktop for my... desktop







Low resolution on the 32" TV, this could look soo much better in 1920 x 1080...


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11956044*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause I got spurs that jingle jangle jingle...


Where do you get themes like that? Are they built in?


----------



## Massive17

Please delete


----------



## Massive17

Here's mine


----------



## bfreddyberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;12356347*
> Where do you get themes like that? Are they built in?


I believe I saw on another thread he is using rainmeter with the Omnimo theme, and rocketdock.

Anyways here's mine!


----------



## DS900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfreddyberg*


I believe I saw on another thread he is using rainmeter with the Omnimo theme, and rocketdock.

Anyways here's mine!


Hey, a fellow Autodesk user! I have the same three programs


----------



## hirolla888

so much effort individually changing all the icons to a blue/black/aqua theme but worth it in the end :-D


----------



## leecH01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


New year, new thread!

It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.











Looks amazing and usefull. Can you share your theme ?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Here is my destop on my 30"dell 2560x1600


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KW10001;12305049*
> Not much has changed since last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is indeed Win 7. I prefer the classic look as its easier to look at for me. The girl is easy to look at too. I like things that are easy to look at. Yes.


can you send me a link for that wallpaper? awesome model.


----------



## armen16

I always believed in "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication"


----------



## Qu1ckset

By qu1ckset at 2011-02-20


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16;12456296*
> I always believed in "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication"


how do you get the time and date on your desktop like that?


----------



## Tom Thumb

It's rainmeter! I've never been able to figure out how to make the software work the way I want it to. So I stopped trying!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;12456994*
> It's rainmeter!


This is the answer to pretty much any question in this thread


----------



## OverSightX

Heres mine. It changes way more than it should:


----------



## PCSarge

i want dangle's rainmeter skin


----------



## raisethe3

Type in Google with the name Lisa Gleave. You'll see it in there. Hope that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325;12456126*
> can you send me a link for that wallpaper? awesome model.


----------



## Simca

Can't help but laugh every time I see a guy's wallpaper with a model/hot girl on it.

I get it, but I actually enjoy seeing other types of wallpapers that guys use.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12457809*
> Can't help but laugh every time I see a guy's wallpaper with a model/hot girl on it.
> 
> I get it, but I actually enjoy seeing other types of wallpapers that guys use.





















Also, United States of Eurasia is a pretty suckish song D:


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12457809*
> Can't help but laugh every time I see a guy's wallpaper with a model/hot girl on it.
> 
> I get it, but I actually enjoy seeing other types of wallpapers that guys use.


nothing wrong with admiring attractive members of the opposite sex.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12457928*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, United States of Eurasia is a pretty suckish song D:


Hmph! It's just a cute location!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12458525*
> nothing wrong with admiring attractive members of the opposite sex.


There's admiring and then there's making it your wallpaper.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12114210*
> I like SLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, watermark thing on the wallpaper


Here SLS without watermark.
http://img266.imageshack.us/f/mercedesbenzslsamg12211.jpg/


----------



## Hysteria~




----------



## razr m3




----------



## Sgtbash

EDIT: I just realised, I have a 1080P monitor but the screenshot is 1920 x 1200? I must of overclocked my GPU so hard I have more pixels.


----------



## eureka




----------



## crun

ninjad teh wallpaper


----------



## spike6792

Not much here, but I like it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12460353*
> Hmph! It's just a cute location!
> 
> There's admiring and then there's making it your wallpaper.


? Don't get your sense there.


----------



## jdcrispe95

I am 15. Problem?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12516337*
> I am 15. Problem?


Is it me or is your clock wrong? It looks to be a day ahead, even for London...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12516416*
> Is it me or is your clock wrong? It looks to be a day ahead, even for London...
> 
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2271/desktopst.png


Yes sir, my clock indeed is a day ahead, if I put it a day back it thinks its the wrong date and then I cannot sign into msn or anything.... I took it you missed my wallpaper completely.









Edit: you can also change the "d" on prod back to a "n" now


----------



## NFL




----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;12516583*


pfff mines better.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spike6792;12498922*
> Not much here, but I like it.


I love your desktop. What program is that with the date, time etc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12499192*
> ? Don't get your sense there.


Not can understand









There's admiring "That's nice."
And there's obsessing, "MAKE IT WALLPAPER SO HOT MUST LOOK AT IT ALL THE TIME."

Get sense now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12516555*
> I took it you missed my wallpaper completely.


~Pats pats~


----------



## EfemaN

Probably won't change until the game actually comes out...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12517843*
> Probably won't change until the game actually comes out...


Disliked BC2, but I love that wallpaper.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12517843*
> Probably won't change until the game actually comes out...


Internet high five for having the same current wallpaper!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12516337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 15. Problem?


15 and from the future? 26th?







My desktop chick's got more clothes on. hah!


----------



## mrfajita




----------



## aChao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12002952*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running XP. :]


royal noir. me like


----------



## manumanok

Some collage my girlfriend, Lisa, made me. No she's not a middle schooler, I'm 16 and she is 15.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrfajita;12517938*


I keep on forgetting what that top toolbar is. What is it again?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12517895*
> 15 and from the future? 26th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desktop chick's got more clothes on. hah!


Yup, my chicks so hot it makes my computer skip a date.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manumanok;12518511*
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g26/manumanok/Untitled-5.png
> 
> Some collage my girlfriend, Lisa, made me. No she's not a middle schooler, I'm 16 and she is 15.


pedophile, dont you know that the girl is meant to be older than you!? lol $_$


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12517843*
> Probably won't change until the game actually comes out...


Which rainmeter widget is that. I have been looking everywhere for a rainmeter them than can read all my cpu/ram usage. can you name it so i can search for it in devianart?


----------



## vinzor5000

any body know how to get the slide show working for rainmeter? I want to put a few pictures of my girlfriend and I on the slideshow.
Edit: Nevermind


----------



## manumanok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12519943*
> pedophile, dont you know that the girl is meant to be older than you!? lol $_$


Age is just a number, all that matters is how much you care for one another and you will always be there for that certain someone.


----------



## ibfreeekout

I guess since this thread is catching on, I might as well post mine again here XD

Basically, my laptop just runs this one wallpaper while my desktop runs all 151 original Pokemon in sequential order, changing every minute. I don't really like all the other 985647123 Pokemon in the other games.


----------



## vinzor5000

Epic


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12522864*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any body know how to get the slide show working for rainmeter? I want to put a few pictures of my girlfriend and I on the slideshow.


i'd appreciate a link to your background pic? 1920x1080 if available


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manumanok;12522886*
> Age is just a number, all that matters is how much you care for one another and you will always be there for that certain someone.


tell this to a 19year old girl I love to death. but she dont love me :'(


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12517857*
> Disliked BC2, but I love that wallpaper.


I still thoroughly enjoy BC2.







Just to be clear, that's the wallpaper for Battlefield 3, as similar as they are...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;12517872*
> Internet high five for having the same current wallpaper!


*internet-five!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12519976*
> Which rainmeter widget is that. I have been looking everywhere for a rainmeter them than can read all my cpu/ram usage. can you name it so i can search for it in devianart?


Actually, customize.org would be a better source for rainmeter themes, I believe. Here's where I got the Dark Rainmeter theme.

I went into the settings file for the theme, and used some intuition to modify it. I believe it originally only shows cores 0 and 1, and I had it up to cores 0-7 when I ran with HT







I also had to make it recognize and display my D drive, and change the weather file to actually work and find me. I changed the System text to be cleaner as well; I haven't been able to test the network portion, as I believe being on the College's network may be screwing it up.


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;12524831*
> i'd appreciate a link to your background pic? 1920x1080 if available


You got it







. It's 1920x1200 if you don't mind.

Having some resolution problems try to get on that quickly. Sorry







.

Edit: http://oi51.tinypic.com/14o654z.jpg
Sorry about that


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12526120*
> You got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's 1920x1200 if you don't mind.


why thank you sir







. great photo.


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;12526150*
> why thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . great photo.


Thank you







. You're welcome.


----------



## manumanok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12524846*
> tell this to a 19year old girl I love to death. but she dont love me :'(


Oh, just be yourself, and be there for her.


----------



## 161029

I still don't know what that top toolbar is. Anybody know?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manumanok;12526199*
> Oh, just be yourself, and be there for her.


-_- dude... if only.


----------



## jdcrispe95

without anything set to hidden:


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


without anything set to hidden: 










Someone didn't pay for their Windows 7....
& their games.

tisk tisk tisk


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Someone didn't pay for their Windows 7....

tisk tisk tisk


yes sir, I actually did, that REMOVEWAT was for my mates laptop, he asked me if I could download it and send it to him.









Proof:










When I bought the windows 7 Professional, I got this key with it, i didnt think it would work, but heck it did. feel free to use it if you dont have a legit key.


----------



## 161029

What's the toolbar/taskbar thing?!

Edit - nvmd. It's rocketdock.


----------



## Clox

Very plain right now, I'm not a huge fan of icons or widgets.

][/URL]


----------



## 161029

I see that part. Get the RocketDock. I knew I've seen it somewhere before.


----------



## Mergatroid

This is my current desktop. Windows 7.

I'm using John's Background Switcher and it's set to give me a new background on each monitor every boot. I have a directory of several hundred pictures of various types I have accumulated over the years to choose from.

It's a great app and I highly recommend it.

It's a little weird that my 23" secondary monitor runs 2048 x 1152 and my 27" primary monitor only runs 1920 x 1080.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



I am 15. Problem?










Pretty sure that's normal for 15


----------



## 161029

*hurls*


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Pretty sure that's normal for 15



















You call that a woman?









....










You also have quite abit of pixelation

You might wanna try something a little more, your monitor resolution.









http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/942908


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


You call that a woman?









....










You also have quite abit of pixelation

You might wanna try something a little more, your monitor resolution.









http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/942908


Yes I'd call her all women and a pretty hot one at that as for the link to the Marcia Brady no thanks!... and I know I need to use a border with her butt she only gets 3 minutes before it changes to the next women 95% are full 2560x1600.

I used a boader with this one,


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## [email protected]

That's one HOT lady!


----------



## FlowDee

Special thanks to *adizz* for helping me with the first steps in RainMeter!  Most of the skin is selfmade!


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12545967*
> That's one HOT lady!


Who's?


----------



## damtachoa

@ FlowDee - your is simple but amazing look, especially the rainmeter with temp.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12549598*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to *adizz* for helping me with the first steps in RainMeter!  Most of the skin is selfmade!


wow that's nice.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12549598*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to *adizz* for helping me with the first steps in RainMeter!  Most of the skin is selfmade!


OMG I need this! PM me whatever you did!


----------



## FlowDee

I´ll make a package of all my skins and plugins later, guys! PM me if interested please!


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowdee;12559392*
> i´ll make a package of all my skins and plugins later, guys! Pm me if interested please!


me!


----------



## 161029

The link in your PM doesn't work. No skins. Does it work with Vista? I only have Vista right now for my craptop.


----------



## FlowDee

Sent you a new link now. Hope it works now! Had some trouble with RapidShare while uploading...

Not sure wether this will work with Vista, just give it a try. Anyway you should have quite a good knowledge of Rainmeter to be able to configure my skins to work with your system (changing measures, etc.)!


----------



## 161029

Praise the master! Praise FlowDee!


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12566924*
> Praise the master! Praise FlowDee!


*lol*









So everything is working for you?


----------



## Simca

I should download rainmeter and mess with it again. I used to have it back when the new one came out, but it was buggy and wasn't as nice as the old one.

My Reso is 1920x1080, but Photobucket murdered the resolution.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12568464*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should download rainmeter and mess with it again. I used to have it back when the new one came out, but it was buggy and wasn't as nice as the old one.
> 
> My Reso is 1920x1080, but Photobucket murdered the resolution.


Solution: Imageshack


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Arris

Very nice. I like BF3 one.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12567646*
> *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everything is working for you?


Unfortunately, no. It didn't work. I downloaded the file, extracted the files with WinRAR, replaced everything (had some files already which were duplicates of what was extracted), and it didn't work. Also, are you using RocketDock? RocketDocks always cover up the task bar at the bottom so I assume you're using something else.


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12572724*
> Unfortunately, no. It didn't work. I downloaded the file, extracted the files with WinRAR, replaced everything (had some files already which were duplicates of what was extracted), and it didn't work. Also, are you using RocketDock? RocketDocks always cover up the task bar at the bottom so I assume you're using something else.


Nope, using RocketDock. You can select the distance to the screen border so it doesnt cover up the task bar.

So, if you have the folders from "Skins" extracted to C:/user/yourname/documents/rainmeter/skins you should see the gadgets available in Rainmeter under "Configs" after having restartet RainMeter... then you can select the ones you´d like to be displayed.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowDee;12572859*
> Nope, using RocketDock. You can select the distance to the screen border so it doesnt cover up the task bar.
> 
> So, if you have the folders from "Skins" extracted to C:/user/yourname/documents/rainmeter/skins you should see the gadgets available in Rainmeter und "Configs" after having restartet RainMeter... then you can selected the ones youd like to be displayed.


Thanks. I don't think I did this part though. I think it ended up in Appdata.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I use the changing Desktop Background, but here are a few of my fav's:


----------



## FlowDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12573000*
> Thanks. I don't think I did this part though. I think it ended up in Appdata.


Lemme know if it works now!


----------



## 161029

I can't believe I don't even know how to open it. What's with the Hardware Monitor? I extracted everything under Rainmeter in my user documents folder but it doesn't work. Nothing. Maybe because I dunno how to open it.


----------



## DrC

Are any of the widgets already open? If not, you need to run the exe to start the program. If they are open, just right click one of them, go to Rainmeter Menu>Refresh All.


----------



## Timlander

With so many of these I cant keep track if I have posted mine or not lol. So here is mine on my gaming desktop. Pretty epic, yes I know.


----------



## Hatakescreams

not the best, waiting on a new monitor before i really dress it up xD


----------



## leecH01




----------



## Darren9




----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*





Nice.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Nice.










Not as nice as you.


----------



## 161029

Thanks







.


----------



## anoob

I have no idea how you guys keep your desktop clean, mine is sloppy as hell without any software to manage it for me.


----------



## AuraNova

Darren9, I love the way that looks. Is that Rainmeter, or something else? I'd really like to have that kind of "menu" for my desktop.

Keep in mind, I'm a complete Rainmeter noob. So I wouldn't know what it and isn't.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;12588688*
> I have no idea how you guys keep your desktop clean, mine is sloppy as hell without any software to manage it for me.


Right click and go to view. Then hit hide desktop icons. Or you can just arrange them onto one side based on category or alphabetical order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;12588735*
> Darren9, I love the way that looks. Is that Rainmeter, or something else? I'd really like to have that kind of "menu" for my desktop.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm a complete Rainmeter noob. So I wouldn't know what it and isn't.


If you know how to start it up, you're better than me. I can't even find the .exe file to open it. I'm a laughing stock.


----------



## Modus




----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12568464*
> Snip
> 
> I should download rainmeter and mess with it again. I used to have it back when the new one came out, but it was buggy and wasn't as nice as the old one.
> 
> My Reso is 1920x1080, but Photobucket murdered the resolution.


Ewww Beats?


----------



## Shrimp

I like to keep things simple.


----------



## DrC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12588758*
> Right click and go to view. Then hit hide desktop icons. Or you can just arrange them onto one side based on category or alphabetical order.
> 
> If you know how to start it up, you're better than me. I can't even find the .exe file to open it. I'm a laughing stock.


I think he means how did you make your desktop 3d.

But if you can't open Rainmeter, just go to the Start button and open it from the Programs list. It takes a few minutes to get used to, but it's pretty simple to use.

By the way, my desktop is clean too except the recycle bin. Rocketdock is a godsend for organizing folders and icons.


----------



## pLuhhmm

*** is with my lag and these multi posts. sorry.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*





What are you using as your sidebar because that doesn't look like any Rainmeter config I've ever seen


----------



## pLuhhmm

lag


----------



## pLuhhmm

Still trying to tweak my desktop. It's my first one! I need to get update on all the fancy stuff that I couldnt do previously on my laptop!


----------



## myrandomspaces

This is just my laptop. I would screenie my PC but its not 100%


----------



## pmrballer123

heres mine


----------



## lucmitch

here's my basic desktop


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


What are you using as your sidebar because that doesn't look like any Rainmeter config I've ever seen


Its Rainmeter with my own config and a few .pngs I borrowed/edited.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm come on guys more pics.. chicks if you have to.. I swear to god i'm gonna probably start a OBJECTDOCK or ROCKETDOCK thread cuz i would love to see what they have. I don't even run these yet. Tempted to.


----------



## CarFreak302

Kudos if you can spot the difference.


----------



## [email protected]

That's tight man.. Well the difference is.. i think i see a cube on your taskbar. Isn't that PISA or something?


----------



## CarFreak302

Yea, the start button lights up when I click or hover over it. And I'm not familiar with what PISA means.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh my bad i meant Picsa or whatever you call it, it was another form of different photoshop. yea.


----------



## CarFreak302

I just used a start button editor to change it. There is also a different Windows theme that I got off deviantart, but you can't really tell unless I have a window open. Or if you're talking about how I got my screens into one pic I just use print screen and paint. I have photoshop but I haven't actually used it in a few years.


----------



## [email protected]

Ohhh ok


----------



## damtachoa

Feel free to get this for your desktop.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damtachoa*


Feel free to get this for your desktop.











Is there the same wallpaper but for the maximus extreme?


----------



## AuraNova

I like that wallpaper damtachoa. Pretty cool.


----------



## pale_neon

<------- what you see is what you get


----------



## damtachoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12622737*
> Is there the same wallpaper but for the maximus extreme?


that is for maximus IV extreme.


----------



## deadeyeduck




----------



## snoogins

You guys just need to start zipping your rainmeter configs....


----------



## luanswan2002

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fatalizzzee




----------



## JoeWalsh

I use a lot, but these 2 are probably the best:


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

had to nab that Hendrix pic, right res and all. THANKS!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Umm... link?









Here's my current:


----------



## Arris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damtachoa*


Feel free to get this for your desktop.











This is cool. Pretty nice.


----------



## armen16

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## kill_mellon

what program/widgets are you using? desktop looks sooooo [:O______________()


----------



## Ubeermench

Clean Desktop


----------



## montypython




----------



## Cmoney




----------



## kill_mellon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armen16*











Hope you guys like it.










what rainmeter skin is that?


----------



## Neokolzia

Bah took me awhile to find a site to host my desktop x.x I appoligize to 56k's
Just isn't the same without full resolution =D


----------



## frankth3frizz

omg rainmeter <3 i should go back to rainmeter since im on a quad now. i felt like it slowed down my c2d


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12702200*
> omg rainmeter <3 i should go back to rainmeter since im on a quad now. i felt like it slowed down my c2d


Rainmeter = awesomeness, should do some more work on my skin and get more games on it but takes so damn long x., to black em out, clip a icon, and shink and transparentize.


----------



## Malisk




----------



## [email protected]

Ok? that's just pointless lol.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## pez

So after seeing Rainmeter and how nice it looks in all of the desktops I've seen, I will be trying it out shortly







.


----------



## FLCLimax

*EDIT:*

new wallpaper










+rep to 3dfxvoodoo for being a fellow FLCL fan.


----------



## AuraNova

Aw man, I wish I had the time to fiddle around with Rainmeter.







I wanna make nice and neat looking desktops.


----------



## Darren9




----------



## pez

Yeah after fiddling with Rainmeter, I've decided that it's going to be a project that I will set aside for a little bit later.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Dragon Age 2 Printscreen









I love Hawke. <33333333

Medium settings @ 1600x1200 ;D

I shouldve put it on maximum then printscreened with 6fps xDD


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*





Did you photoshop her clothes? I seen this picture and she didn't wear blue?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Did you photoshop her clothes? I seen this picture and she didn't wear blue?


Yep, and the reflection


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


So after seeing Rainmeter and how nice it looks in all of the desktops I've seen, I will be trying it out shortly







.


Here's some more for ya


----------



## amang




----------



## Goaky

and










Just clean and simple.
I really need a 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## [email protected]

You should see the wallpaper i did with photoshop. I didn't like how the original Crysis 2 wallpaper looked so i photoshopped it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my photoshopped version.

The original didn't have smoke and brighter colors to enhance the look. I made it better


----------



## gorb

At work:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12854701*
> You should see the wallpaper i did with photoshop. I didn't like how the original Crysis 2 wallpaper looked so i photoshopped it.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is my photoshopped version.
> 
> The original didn't have smoke and brighter colors to enhance the look. I made it better


You definitely made it better. Now I want one, but it's far too small for my desktop.


----------



## csm725




----------



## KarmaKiller

Mine for the time being.


----------



## fatherTime27




----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;12793633*
> Yep, and the reflection


nice desktop, i like your style


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12859361*
> You definitely made it better. Now I want one, but it's far too small for my desktop.


What resolution do you need? I could TRY photoshop image re-size for you. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12868569*
> What resolution do you need? I could TRY photoshop image re-size for you. Thanks for the compliment!


He uses 5960x1200


----------



## [email protected]

For some reason i can't upload it on image shack. It might be too big but might have to try photobucket. If the size is too huge let me know and i'll fix it again.


----------



## AgentHydra

Nothing special. RocketDock at the top. Too lazy to mess around with Rainmeter


----------



## disemvoweled

CornerClock and Gnometer. I like uncluttered desktops







Background is a rotation of a bunch of pictures.


----------



## raisethe3

Who is she?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*











Just clean and simple.
I really need a 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## pale_neon

http://www.jaggle.nl/images/item_upl...rpapier_16.jpg


----------



## mothug

heres mine just changed it 2 days ago









anyone know of any more awesome rainmeter skins would like to hear it,


----------



## un1b4ll

And I've got the system lights set to match, haha. It gets a lot of looks.


----------



## spice003




----------



## Amdkillsintel

My desktop (click for larger image) One Samsung 20inch 206BW and one 23inch 2343BWX.


----------



## Simca




----------



## kyle7412

I tried my best to clean it up as much as I could.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12868595*
> He uses 5960x1200


De-Zant is correctimundo. He's seen tons of my shots in the Screenshot thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12868913*
> For some reason i can't upload it on image shack. It might be too big but might have to try photobucket. If the size is too huge let me know and i'll fix it again.


I think there is a 10MB per pic limit with some of those hosting sights. I was taking .png screenshots in games and I couldn't upload them without changing them to .jpg's because they were way too big.

If you are having trouble don't worry about it. The important thing was that you did a great job on yours.


----------



## Terra




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12875184*


Very interesting UI.


----------



## xartion




----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12875184*


What is the UI called? Very interesting looing date and clock with the radial setup! Also, how did you manage to change the start menu and the task bar?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Current. Rainmeter stuff all tweaked to match and suit my needs.










EDIT: Meh, Photobucket changed the resolution. Left monitor is 1280x1024 and right is 1920x1080


----------



## ObscureVisions

Clean xD

Not sure about the rain meter yet, still tweaking and playing around with it xD


----------



## Greg0986




----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;12872783*
> Who is she?


http://susancoffey.deviantart.com/


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks to who ever linked the wallpaper I am using!!


----------



## TwiggLe

Here's my laptop, will post desktop later.


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks, she looks a bit different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastical;12876301*
> http://susancoffey.deviantart.com/


----------



## Cmoney

My latest desktop config I just got done putting together for my new sig rig


----------



## NorCa




----------



## kyle7412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12879051*
> My latest desktop config I just got done putting together for my new sig rig


where did you get that theme from? I need more gadgets like that with the cpu temps and usage but I cant seem to find any.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;12879421*
> where did you get that theme from? I need more gadgets like that with the cpu temps and usage but I cant seem to find any.


The gadgets are custom configs of the HWMonitor Gadget and MulitMeter Gadget, you should be able to find them if you search. I always edit all my gadgets so that fit my theme I have going.


----------



## frankth3frizz




----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12877031*
> Here's my laptop, will post desktop later.


with a wallpaper like that i wouldn't be able to get any work done


----------



## Darkknight512

A few random folders because I have been doing some work, when I do work I have my whole desktop spewed with files... I just cleaned it up a bit for the screenshot.

I need a new Rainmeter setup and wallpaper soon.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Was playing with Nvidia Design Garage, here's one after ~20 minutes of rendering:


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gotta say I love rainmeter!

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread! This is where I found rainmeter.


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;12793665*
> Here's some more for ya


omg i have always had a thing for this chick from HOUSE! amazing


----------



## HAGNK




----------



## Concorde105

I'd upload a screenshot of my desktop too, but that's in Illinois and I'm not, so...


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concorde105;12896335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd upload a screenshot of my desktop too, but that's in Illinois and I'm not, so...


do they still fly concordes? i remember reading a while ago that they were going to stop.


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;12897020*
> do they still fly concordes? i remember reading a while ago that they were going to stop.


Yeah... They stopped back in 2003.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concorde105;12897035*
> Yeah... They stopped back in 2003.


sucks. i always wanted to fly in one. wonder if they're working on a replacement.


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;12897046*
> sucks. i always wanted to fly in one. wonder if they're working on a replacement.


Somebody's running a project to get them flying again, at least some. I hooe this goes through, always wanted to fly on one myself as well.


----------



## Selvanthos

Heres mine, i like it nice and simple i recon.



Photobucket mmust have compressed it or something, it shoulda been 1920x1080, but thats what it looks like.


----------



## philhalo66

BC 2 FTW


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sparkplug188

I used to run RainMeter in the past. It looked incredible, but was difficult to keep the theme matching my ever-changing wallpaper.


----------



## Fish702




----------



## TwiggLe

Finally got on my desktop again... Switched ISP's so had to change some stuff and so I took a pic real fast.









Luckily my wife doesn't mind either one...
But I can't have anything more revealing as I have younger kids and that's not so appropriate..

Although I think I'm going to have to change them soon as I have 3 girls and the oldest is going on 6... Just won't feel right her walking by and seeing either one of those... Then she should be using a PC soon too I guess I can finally build the kids a PC of there own.


----------



## [email protected]

WOW! Nice wallpaper! I love a good selection of hot chicks on this thread lol.

It just makes you smile and drool lol.


----------



## TwiggLe

Sara Underwood = Only blond I actually like.

Edit: Also made a thread in the software forums...
Rainmeter Skins/Setups if any of you guys with nice Rainmeter configs wanna share would be nice.


----------



## Xye

My everyday laptop setup with rainmeter and XP


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

mine, a bit plain i think


----------



## Lifeshield

Changed mine for a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

WOW that Tron bike is sick. Would look sick with your own Tron keyboard and mouse and mouse pad. You'd be having a serious Tron set up lol.


----------



## AuraNova

I remember posting this in the other active wallpaper thread, might as well post it here.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12906891*
> Changed mine for a bit.


For once a Disney movie is entertaining.


----------



## armen16

I hope you like it.







Nothing special just simple and clean.


----------



## MHSSLU




----------



## armen16

Took me one year to load. Kidding. I imagine if like more than 3 people quoted the image. It would be hell.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Nice Mirror's Edge shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16;12908130*
> Took me one year to load. Kidding. I imagine if like more than 3 people quoted the image. It would be hell.


That's why I didn't quote it.


----------



## MHSSLU

Thank you ^^

The shot isnt mine though, they were over at ea forums

Can link you if you like


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12908180*
> Thank you ^^
> 
> The shot isnt mine though, they were over at ea forums
> 
> Can link you if you like


I appreciate it, but I've got some in game shots at a MUCH higher resolution.







Thanks though!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12906925*
> WOW that Tron bike is sick. Would look sick with your own Tron keyboard and mouse and mouse pad. You'd be having a serious Tron set up lol.


Expensive setup though.

Bike looks cool though, I like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12907485*
> For once a Disney movie is entertaining.


I enjoyed Tron, it was pretty good.


----------



## max it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12908180*
> Thank you ^^
> 
> The shot isnt mine though, they were over at ea forums
> 
> Can link you if you like


Where's the garbage can? You only got one photo of what I take as a case..

Any who, where's mine










And yes, made with Design garage with a garbage can the size of my face


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12879622*
> The gadgets are custom configs of the HWMonitor Gadget and MulitMeter Gadget, you should be able to find them if you search. I always edit all my gadgets so that fit my theme I have going.


I really like how you did that. I'm going to need to look for those too.


----------



## WorldExclusive




----------



## SalisburySteak

I need to play with Rainmeter more. And I am debating whether or not to rocket dock.


----------



## falcon26

Here's mine 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;12909138*
> I need to play with Rainmeter more. And I am debating whether or not to rocket dock.


Hey how did you get the zune player on rainmeter? I have only found Itune players


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max it;12908356*
> Where's the garbage can? You only got one photo of what I take as a case..
> 
> Any who, where's mine
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> And yes, made with Design garage with a garbage can the size of my face


LoL @ the garbage can. How long did you render? The Porsche looks sweet.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;12909304*
> Hey how did you get the zune player on rainmeter? I have only found Itune players


It came with the Omino 3 theme.


----------



## Halostryker

You jelly of my temp gauges


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;12909244*
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I approve this message.


----------



## paulerxx




----------



## renaldy




----------



## [email protected]

Nice wallpapers. Keep them coming!


----------



## raisethe3

I like to request for this wallpaper link please?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;12909244*
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;12924259*
> I like to request for this wallpaper link please?


well, click the thumbnail


----------



## Special_K

Hope you guys like to scroll. This is 1:1 of my desktop.


----------



## raisethe3

I just want the fresh image, not your icons on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;12924866*
> well, click the thumbnail


----------



## seven9st surfer

Here's mine. triple portrait 22"ers at 3150*1680


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;12966103*
> I just want the fresh image, not your icons on it.


ah i see. i didn't notice the icons. i was.....distracted.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Well I have my backgrounds rotate between 9 pictures or so.. All of these were on a vacation/exchange student trip to Germany a few years back. Were some of my favorite I took with a point and shoot








Dual monitors at 3360x1050- Temps on the side *rolls eyes*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K;12965854*
> Hope you guys like to scroll. This is 1:1 of my desktop.


I'm trying to remember what movie is that? Your avatar! I know it has to be total recall or critters? But i honestly know it's the wrong movie. Dude what movie is it?! I remember that face!


----------



## Special_K

hint =


----------



## Bigspender

Go Braves!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## [email protected]

Is that a actual wallpaper or did you cut it? LINK!







LOL.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## seven9st surfer

here's the new laptop setup. played around with rainmeter and rocketdock a lot. even made some new icons for rocketdock


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12968639*
> Is that a actual wallpaper or did you cut it? LINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.


actual wallpaper










*THIS IS THE DIRECT LINK*


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savvas M;11887127*
> there you go, i <3 black


How did u get the Icons up at the top?? Is it a theme u have?


----------



## Baking Soda

ualljelly


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;12982936*
> 
> ualljelly


I ain't jelly of no 1280x1024 desktop. Resolution = way too low for my tastes...


----------



## ntuason




----------



## jdcrispe95

My netbook


----------



## macca_dj

I have about 1000 desktops all reworked by myself,
heres one that seemed to be quite popular








View attachment 203590


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12982945*
> I ain't jelly of no 1280x1024 desktop. Resolution = way too low for my tastes...










Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12968537*


win


----------



## 161029

Edit: Forgot to remove the welcome







.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;12983253*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Yeh.

Especially when you could add 2 more of the same type of monitor there for just 60€, it's hard not to judge.


----------



## dedmonwakin

Here's my desktop for now.


----------



## funky882

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;11887101*


dude how did you change your task bar and start button to that awesomeness!?link please!?


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Unknownm

netflix doesn't support xp x64. Only works with firefox 4 (in xp x64)


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm;12992041*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netflix doesn't support xp x64. Only works with firefox 4 (in xp x64)


upgrade RAM to 4GB or come off xp 64 and go on xp 32?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala;12983272*
> win


She _is_ in the shape of a W.


----------



## The_Punisher

Mine has gotten interesting since adding a second monitor in portrait. Right now the secondary is 768x1360, soon it will be upgraded to 1080x1920.


----------



## joelmartinez

Haha I like the reminder, I haven't gotten rainmeter yet so I'm gonna wait to post


----------



## The_Punisher

rainmeter > windows gadgets

I didn't like rainmeter at first, until I really sat down and spent a couple hours finding and tweaking various items for it. I would recommend highly just because it's so highly customizable, you can essentially do anything you want with it.


----------



## cr1

Desktop today










Wallpaper Pack1

Wallpaper Pack2


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Guys i have a confession:


I love Haruhi...


----------



## Warblade31

Here is my Desktop. I used RainMeter and RocketDock. Took me about a day to figure out how to use everything so this is my first desktop using both. What do you think?


----------



## funky882

mine


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected]

You sir rock! That wallpaper is such a win! Penny from Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13050674*
> You sir rock! That wallpaper is such a win! Penny from Big Bang Theory!


Thats right, she is one fine woman


----------



## Darren9

Just finished Rainmeter on my second monitor.


----------



## bdurkin76

just your basic rainmeter


----------



## falcon26

My latest one...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected]

I seen that one before. I have Maxim magazine of that. I wish there were more good wallpapers of her out there but she doesn't have much photos out on google image.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12996589*
> upgrade RAM to 4GB or come off xp 64 and go on xp 32?


i don't need to upgrade the ram. Netflix works in XP 64-bit with firefox. Just not chrome


----------



## JB12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*





ridicolous photoshoped!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JB12345*


ridicolous photoshoped!










I think its a Maxuim photo shoot, I may be wrong


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I seen that one before. I have Maxim magazine of that. I wish there were more good wallpapers of her out there but she doesn't have much photos out on google image.


here are a couple http://www.superbwallpapers.com/cele...ey-cuoco-2970/

this is were I got mine


----------



## [nK]Sharp




----------



## Cmoney

Just worked out this theme from scratch today... a little OCN ROG love







I am pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13076347*
> Just worked out this theme from scratch today... a little OCN ROG love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with how it came out.


Very slick, can you do a blue one with MSI? Even better would be one that is 5960x1200, heh.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmoney*


Just worked out this theme from scratch today... a little OCN ROG love







I am pretty happy with how it came out.











What skins did you use for the left and right hand sides. Im a ROG fan too and I like the volts and everything else on this. Can you share?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


What skins did you use for the left and right hand sides. Im a ROG fan too and I like the volts and everything else on this. Can you share?


I can work on packaging everything up for OCN fans if there is interest, it is a little more complicated than just a single skin. I had to individually skin all my gadgets, I then used an icon pack from DeviantArt and recolored/edited them in Photoshop to fit my theme, and finally I edited the stock wallpaper to add the color and ROG logo behind the giant CPU. The monitoring gadgets are a combination of the Multimeter gadget, and the HWmonitor gadget coupled with HWmonitor Pro running in the background minimized to the system tray using the HWmonitor tray app. So basically, my theme just consists of customized gadgets, a custom edited icon pack, and the custom edited wallpaper.

Check here for the gadgets.
http://sfkilla.com/index.php?option=...d=13&Itemid=74

Startkiller... removes the windows start button from the taskbar







I then added a link to it in my group of Icons in the top-left (which is simply a taskbar toolbar with the labels removed).

http://download.cnet.com/Start-Kille...-10300769.html


----------



## Warblade31

Well Im interested so If you create that package you have to send it to me. I would love to have that as my desktop.


----------



## Jbrown4124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowbin*


Emma Watson's a babe, I don't care what you say.





She is not bad But i got to go with the girl on my Desktop


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbrown4124;13092838*
> She is not bad But i got to go with the girl on my Desktop


I like that desktop. I feel weird looking at her young pics but i'd feel comfortable if i had RECENT pictures of her because she's a adult now.


----------



## philhalo66

Perfect Example of why i love Japan


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdcrispe95

It's been a while










hmm, i swear i had 63GB free yesterday on the D: drive??


----------



## Warblade31

This is my fun desktop. I always get a laugh out of it. Used Rainmeter for most of it and then rocketdeck for bar on bottom and icons.


----------



## Jbrown4124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I like that desktop. I feel weird looking at her young pics but i'd feel comfortable if i had RECENT pictures of her because she's a adult now.


Thanks for the comment, that is a picture from "Sucker Punch" to my knowledge she was 21 when she filmed that movie.


----------



## xetsog

Plain.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13142020*
> This is my fun desktop. I always get a laugh out of it. Used Rainmeter for most of it and then rocketdeck for bar on bottom and icons.


That's awesome man. Nice job.

You may be interested in this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyoA4LXQco4[/ame]


----------



## Warblade31

That was the funniest video I have seen yet!


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13067919*


sorry to quote this, but thats a weird resolution. 5960x1200?







Where'd the extra 200 pixels come from?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;13159162*
> sorry to quote this, but thats a weird resolution. 5960x1200?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd the extra 200 pixels come from?


It comes from bezel compensation. The feature where the drivers create extra space behind the bezels that cannot be seen. The purpose of this feature is to make objects line up in games when they pass the bezels.

I do not know if nVidia has a different name for it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13159170*
> It comes from bezel compensation. The feature where the drivers create extra space behind the bezels that cannot be seen. The purpose of this feature is to make objects line up in games when they pass the bezels.
> 
> I do not know if nVidia has a different name for it.


Yep, nVidia calls it Bezel Correction.


----------



## NFL

It's a bit old but here's one of my faves


----------



## leecH01




----------



## potitoos

what's the sidebar gadget you have that shows available disk space?


----------



## leecH01

Dark rainmeter
http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/62898


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13156508*
> That's awesome man. Nice job.
> 
> You may be interested in this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyoA4LXQco4


I remember seeing that,i loved that video and it rocked lol.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I'm a Linux user


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


I'm a Linux user











your putting that GTX470 to waste.


----------



## bello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


New year, new thread!

It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.











could you please provide link to your rainmeter setup. its amazing!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


your putting that GTX470 to waste.


how?
look at pic again
I'm folding (you get more ppd in Linux too)
and I have crysis and metro install


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


how?
look at pic again
I'm folding (you get more ppd in Linux too)
and *I have crysis and metro install*


you have crysis and metro installed on linux? O.O


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


you have crysis and metro installed on linux? O.O


ya
thought you guy know it can play them buy now
with those threads and all

let me get a shot for you

EDIT: er can't, I'm folding 
let me find that thread
here it is 
http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/...added-cod.html


----------



## Tralala

I want a 4-core CPU monitor+ temp
+ GPU monitor + temp in rainmeter

all I have now is gnometre for the 4-cores


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13214222*
> ya
> thought you guy know it can play them buy now
> with those threads and all
> 
> let me get a shot for you
> 
> EDIT: er can't, I'm folding
> let me find that thread
> here it is
> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/914759-but-can-run-screenshots-added-cod.html


oh, Wine. XD I thought you meant running it natively in Linux.


----------



## brl3git

Thats mine.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;13159261*
> It's a bit old but here's one of my faves


I WANTS(the girl)


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


I want a 4-core CPU monitor+ temp 
+ GPU monitor + temp in rainmeter

all I have now is gnometre for the 4-cores


Speedfan (rainmeter plugin) only reads NVidia, only other way I know for AMD GPU temps is from AIDA64 - you'll have to make it yourself though.


----------



## Mergatroid

Todays desktop.

Using RivaTuner and the GPU Monitor gadget for Windows 7 to keep an eye on video card temps. Would RivaTuner help in Rainmeter at all for ATI cards?


----------



## Mongol

No gadgets/icons. Nexus dock with auto hide. Resized:


----------



## herkalurk




----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;13159261*
> It's a bit old but here's one of my faves


OK, srsly dude, who's the chick?


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk;13227864*
> OK, srsly dude, who's the chick?


this!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk;13227864*
> OK, srsly dude, who's the chick?


That would be Olga Kurylenko.. Hitman, Quantum of Solace, Max Payne.. If it isn't, then I am wrong.


----------



## Nalty

nice and clean


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


That would be Olga Kurylenko.. Hitman, Quantum of Solace, Max Payne.. If it isn't, then I am wrong.










That makes more sense after taking a close look. At first I thought of Catherine Zeta Jones.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


That would be Olga Kurylenko.. Hitman, Quantum of Solace, Max Payne.. If it isn't, then I am wrong.










Correct...and if anyone is interested, here's the wallpaper


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sanctum

Honest opinions on my desktop please.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Correct...and if anyone is interested, here's the wallpaper











sorta looks like a younger, russian version of catherine zeta jones


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanctum*











Honest opinions on my desktop please.










why 1024x1024?

Personally I don't like all that desktop fancy stuff :U


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


why 1024x1024?

Personally I don't like all that desktop fancy stuff :U


1280x1024*

I could ask you why you only have a single 1920x1080, and nothing better.

It's either a matter of preference, or a matter of money. In either case, there's nothing wrong with having 1280x1024

And I don't like "fancy desktop stuff" either. I prefer my windows almost as it was originally, with only the taskbar set to small icons and don't group.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


1280x1024*

I could ask you why you only have a single 1920x1080, and nothing better.

It's either a matter of preference, or a matter of money. In either case, there's nothing wrong with having 1280x1024

And I don't like "fancy desktop stuff" either. I prefer my windows almost as it was originally, with only the taskbar set to small icons and don't group.


I just have taskbar and 5 icons, and rocketdock that stays very hidden. I 'only' have one 1920x1080 monitor because I can't afford anything more, but 1280x1024 IMO is worse than even 1280x800 and its the same price if not cheaper. Dual core Xeon suggests he could at least afford 1440x900 Samsung monitor that's like $90








Unless ofc he is using that for graphical design and its a CRT or something. But that then begs the question, why no IPS >_>?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I just have taskbar and 5 icons, and rocketdock that stays very hidden. I 'only' have one 1920x1080 monitor because I can't afford anything more, but 1280x1024 IMO is worse than even 1280x800 and its the same price if not cheaper. Dual core Xeon suggests he could at least afford 1440x900 Samsung monitor that's like $90








Unless ofc he is using that for graphical design and its a CRT or something. But that then begs the question, why no IPS >_>?


Maaaaan. Your thoughts are somewhat ridiculous

1280x1024 >> 1280x800, even for gaming IMO

You really don't know how CRT monitors work, now do you? If he was using a CRT for graphical design, it would be a higher quality one, in which case the resolution would not be so ridiculously low. It would be either 2048x1536 or 2304x1440, since those are the two main resolutions of high quality CRT monitors that are popular.

Since it's only 1280x1024, it would not be a high quality CRT, and thus, even worse than any IPS panel.

Why high quality CRT over IPS? Because aperture grille CRT is a million times better than IPS.

For browsing, 1280x1024 does the job just as fine as 1920x1080. You can't view two full pages side by side on either, and both have roughly the same height.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Maaaaan. Your thoughts are somewhat ridiculous

1280x1024 >> 1280x800, even for gaming IMO


I have gamed on both and *personally* the widescreen is so much nicer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You really don't know how CRT monitors work, now do you? If he was using a CRT for graphical design, it would be a higher quality one, in which case the resolution would not be so ridiculously low. It would be either 2048x1536 or 2304x1440, since those are the two main resolutions of high quality CRT monitors that are popular.


Ah yes but I am stupid. And forgot that. XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Since it's only 1280x1024, it would not be a high quality CRT, and thus, even worse than any IPS panel.

Why high quality CRT over IPS? Because aperture grille CRT is a million times better than IPS.

For browsing, 1280x1024 does the job just as fine as 1920x1080. You can't view two full pages side by side on either, and both have roughly the same height.


I can sorta view 2 pages, like YouTube and OCN. But anything wider just goes off the window. I don't want to get into a monitor debate with you D:!
I will looooooooose XD


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I can sorta view 2 pages, like YouTube and OCN. But anything wider just goes off the window. I don't want to get into a monitor debate with you D:!
I will looooooooose XD


You cannot view 2 full web pages side by side on 1920x1080. You need at least 2048 horizontal pixels for that. This is because the standard web page is 1024 pixels wide, roughly. Usually a little less, but not too much less.

If you try to aero snap OCN and youtube side by side on your monitor, some of the page will get cut out on both windows.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You cannot view 2 full web pages side by side on 1920x1080. You need at least 2048 horizontal pixels for that. This is because the standard web page is 1024 pixels wide, roughly. Usually a little less, but not too much less.

If you try to aero snap OCN and youtube side by side on your monitor, some of the page will get cut out on both windows.


OHU

yea but I can still read/view the video and/or main text body without having to scroll sideways all the time


----------



## ahlot




----------



## Alex132

Might as well post mine then


----------



## Sanctum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


why 1024x1024?

Personally I don't like all that desktop fancy stuff :U


1280x1024, like the guy below said







and I used to hate it, but now it love it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


1280x1024*

I could ask you why you only have a single 1920x1080, and nothing better.

It's either a matter of preference, or a matter of money. In either case, there's nothing wrong with having 1280x1024

And I don't like "fancy desktop stuff" either. I prefer my windows almost as it was originally, with only the taskbar set to small icons and don't group.


It was my mums' old monitor, I plan to buy my own when I build my computer









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I just have taskbar and 5 icons, and rocketdock that stays very hidden. I 'only' have one 1920x1080 monitor because I can't afford anything more, but 1280x1024 IMO is worse than even 1280x800 and its the same price if not cheaper. Dual core Xeon suggests he could at least afford 1440x900 Samsung monitor that's like $90








Unless ofc he is using that for graphical design and its a CRT or something. But that then begs the question, why no IPS >_>?


I bought my computer pre-built (I know, terrible idea, but it wasn't bad for the price), so the Xeon's came with it







I can't afford a better monitor at the moment, I'm still paying off the graphics card I bought


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;13228860*
> That would be Olga Kurylenko.. Hitman, Quantum of Solace, Max Payne.. If it isn't, then I am wrong.


^^^all of this...minus the wrong part.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Lol, cool DJ PON-3 wallpaper Alex.

:>


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Lol, cool DJ PON-3 wallpaper Alex.

:>


Made it myself ^-^


----------



## Fletcherea

This is what I'm using right now, still trying to figure out where I want to stick my icons. Used to use objectdock, but I never used any of the gadgets, just used it for pretty shortcuts







Might just draw in a better looking section to stick the icons in.


----------



## hirolla888

my millionth desktop for the year


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hirolla888*


_(Large Image Above)_
my millionth desktop for the year










I can't zoom out far enough to view that XD
Looks good what I can see


----------



## jdcrispe95




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13244396*
> Maaaaan. Your thoughts are somewhat ridiculous
> 
> 1280x1024 >> 1280x800, even for gaming IMO
> 
> You really don't know how CRT monitors work, now do you? If he was using a CRT for graphical design, it would be a higher quality one, in which case the resolution would not be so ridiculously low. It would be either 2048x1536 or 2304x1440, since those are the two main resolutions of high quality CRT monitors that are popular.
> 
> Since it's only 1280x1024, it would not be a high quality CRT, and thus, even worse than any IPS panel.
> 
> Why high quality CRT over IPS? Because aperture grille CRT is a million times better than IPS.
> 
> For browsing, 1280x1024 does the job just as fine as 1920x1080. You can't view two full pages side by side on either, and both have roughly the same height.


"Because aperture grille CRT is a million times better than IPS" Pshaw...them's fightin' words.....

You're right, it's usually the higher end CRT monitors go over 1600 x 1200. Most 21" CRTs are 1600 x 1200 unless you would like to pay a premium. For example doing a quick Google shows 21" NEC and Viewsonic monitors anywhere from $236 for an older Viewsonic P810 (1600 x 1200) to $459 for a Viewsonic G225fb (which is a 2048 x 1536). However, I would be willing to debate any time over whether a CRT is "better" or not as both types of monitors excel at different things. Sure, CRTs have nice high resolutions and a better graduation between adjacent colours and better contrast, but usually at the higher resolutions for CRT monitors you are stuck with lower refresh rates. Personally, even at 100Hz I can STILL see CRT monitors flickering, and at the highest resolutions on any particular monitor you may be stuck at 60Hz. Sure you might pull off 120Hz at 1280 x 1024, but I doubt a CRT will pull that off at 2048 x 1536 due to the way most of the horizontal output circuits and B+ regulation circuits work. Out of the literally thousands of CRT monitors I have seen, a perfect picture is always a rarity. I can always pick out colored spots, poor geometry, poor regulation, poor alignment, poor colour or luminance adjustment. Of course, there's always the fact that an electron beam is shooting toward your face at over 32KVolts, X-Ray and low EM radiation is leaking all over the place (far more than any CCFL LCD, although I'm not sure about plasma EM). Hey, lets not forget the huge freaking desk you need to accommodate the depth, and how likely it is that in a year or so your desk will have a permanent bow in the middle from the weight. Sure, after adjusting quite a bit some CRTs had pretty good pictures, but personally I'll take a LCD.

I just purchased two 1080p 27" ASUS monitors for $340 each. They look great, don't crush my desk, don't beam radiation into my brain, don't loose geometric or colour calibration, don't pull ton of current, don't get hot enough to fry eggs on







and best of all they don't make my eyes sore and red and itchy and scratchy when I've been staring at it for 8 hours or more. The 1080p resolution is more than adequate, however if more is needed and you're willing to pay you can get extremely high res LCD monitors that basically blow away any CRT I've ever seen. Monitors like an HP 30" LCD that will do 2560 x 1600. Sure, you'll also pay $1300 for it, but if I were a professional graphic artist or a drafting professional I know I would be using a high res LCD over a CRT any day of the week.

@De-Zant
I can display two word documents side by side, or two excel spreadsheets. The only consideration is not just webpages unless that's your primary occupation. I find 16:9 or 16:10 monitors much more efficient than 4:3 monitors.


----------



## De-Zant

My monitor is a sony GDM-F520. Does [email protected] 85hz.

This is more efficent for multitasking than a 1920x1200 LCD, which I have one of, and I also got one 1920x1080 panel. This 4:3 has more space both horizontally and vertically than my LCD monitors.

The colors are a little off since I got it used a few days ago. Still gotta fix that, but I'm doing that in the next few days.

My main reason for getting this (aside from the fact that it was only 35€) was that it could do high hz AND have good image quality. That is not something an LCD can do.


----------



## timf808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


New year, new thread!

It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.











how do u get live time/calender on ur wallpaper? id like to add that to mine.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timf808*


how do u get live time/calender on ur wallpaper? id like to add that to mine.


Its Rainmeter, the giant time/date is one of the 10 foot hud skins by the looks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13289928*
> My monitor is a sony GDM-F520. Does [email protected] 85hz.
> 
> This is more efficent for multitasking than a 1920x1200 LCD, which I have one of, and I also got one 1920x1080 panel. This 4:3 has more space both horizontally and vertically than my LCD monitors.
> 
> The colors are a little off since I got it used a few days ago. Still gotta fix that, but I'm doing that in the next few days.
> 
> My main reason for getting this (aside from the fact that it was only 35€) was that it could do high hz AND have good image quality. That is not something an LCD can do.


Everyone has their preferences. Personally I don't find 85Hz to be very high. The refresh rate is not as important on an LCD as it is on a CRT. CRTs flicker, LCDs do not. Eye strain is way worse on a CRT, none existent on an LCD. There's also the weight and radiation. Also, you can get 22", 24" and 27" 120Hz LCD monitors for 3D now. They are still expensive though.

However, I can understand how some people prefer round pixels over square ones, and the higher resolution is definitely nice.

Each to his own I guess...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Everyone has their preferences. Personally I don't find 85Hz to be very high. The refresh rate is not as important on an LCD as it is on a CRT. CRTs flicker, LCDs do not. Eye strain is way worse on a CRT, none existent on an LCD. There's also the weight and radiation. Also, you can get 22", 24" and 27" 120Hz LCD monitors for 3D now. They are still expensive though.

However, I can understand how some people prefer round pixels over square ones, and the higher resolution is definitely nice.

Each to his own I guess...


I get LESS eyestrain on this CRT on 75hz (tho it can do 85hz at tha resolution too) than on my TN panels. The dithering on my TN panels is very annoying. Barely visible, but that's what makes it so straining..

Radiation? Psshh

120hz LCD monitors still have more input lag, and can't do higher hz than 120hz when needed.

Round pixels? Go read up on aperture grille, boy.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I get LESS eyestrain on this CRT on 75hz (tho it can do 85hz at tha resolution too) than on my TN panels. The dithering on my TN panels is very annoying. Barely visible, but that's what makes it so straining..

Radiation? Psshh

120hz LCD monitors still have more input lag, and can't do higher hz than 120hz when needed.

Round pixels? Go read up on aperture grille, boy.


I've been working on CRT monitors for over 20 years and LCD monitors since they hit the market (working on them, not with them) and I know all about aperture grilles. It's only the flat screen monitors that use that type of grille, and not all CRTs are flat. Some use shadow masks. _As I mentioned_, not everyone likes square pixels. Also, depending on the tube manufacturer, you may end up with a support wire shadow in your picture (or even two) with aperture grilles. For that reason, some people can't stand them.

So exactly how much higher than 120Hz does your CRT monitor go? 120Hz is far more than enough, especially on an LCD which does not natively flicker like a CRT does (and in the case of a 120Hz model can do the 120HZ at any resolution). Just how high a refresh rate do you think you need? Input lag? Don't use vsync, and turn triple buffering on. You don't get any lag and the tearing should be gone. In all the games I've played on computers and consoles over the last 30+ years, I have never experienced lag. It's a lot more rare than some people would have us believe.

The eye strain is caused by the flicker. Some people experience some strain on CCFL back lit monitors, but most people do not. Hardly anyone experiences it with an LED back lit monitor. When I was using a CRT I lost count of how many times I would be on a major gaming session with red itchy sore eyes. So bad you couldn't close them without scratching and itching. This after working on CRT monitors and TVs all day and then coming home to game all night long and not sleeping until the next morning or afternoon my eyes would be in pretty bad shape. I'm not the only one, and it completely stopped after switching to LCD.

As for radiation. If you had read as many service manuals as I have, and all the X-Ray cautions and recommendations from the manufacturers regarding limiting close proximity to the high voltage and deflection circuits, you wouldn't be so easily disregarding radiation concerns, especially considering a computer user is far closer to his monitor than a TV user would be to watch his CRT TV.

There's still size, weight, calibration drift and image defects (I've had to deal with all of these). You talk about dithering on an LCD, I can talk about moire on a CRT. I could also talk about purity, pincushion, corner pincushion, parallelogram, trapezoid, gun alignment and countless other settings that must be maintained and kept in adjustment for every separate refresh rate/resolution combination because each of these modes uses a separate geometry ciruit. Don't even try to compare calibration and component drift between CRT and LCD because the CRT will lose every time (LCDs don't count on high voltages and currents to keep their pictures calibrated).

As I mentioned, each has it's advantages and disadvantages. I think the disadvantages of the LCD are minor compared to it's advantages. However, if I really needed high refresh rates for some obscure reason, I would look for a 30 or 32" 120 or 240Hz LCD with a resolution such as the 30" HP LCD that will do 2560 x 1600.

I _lived_ the CRT heyday, both working on them and using them. I know all about them.

Still think I need to "read up on aperture grilles"?

Boy? Haven't been called boy in about 30 years.....thanks.

And yes, I'll stop hijacking your thread now.

Todays Desktop:










You can use software called John's Background Switcher at:

http://johnsadventures.com/software/backgroundswitcher/

To have different pictures on each display, and to change those pictures at different intervals from a library you provide. It can even be set to load on boot, change your backgrounds and exit from memory until your next boot. Great piece of software.


----------



## myrandomspaces




----------



## r31ncarnat3d




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;13312912*
> As I mentioned, each has it's advantages and disadvantages. I think the disadvantages of the LCD are minor compared to it's advantages. However, if I really needed high refresh rates for some obscure reason, I would look for a 30 or 32" 120 or 240Hz LCD with a resolution such as the 30" HP LCD that will do 2560 x 1600.


Okay this is a preference issue here really, but this part bothered me. No LCD can do above 120hz (they can't even always do that due to the response times), and no LCD does 120hz above 1920x1080.

Input lag comes very apparent when you play fast paced FPS games though. If you don't see it, you don't. When you do, it's annoying.

/topic
/threadjack

Bye


----------



## rheicel

Here is mine!


----------



## InerTia*

Yah Dangler I want your desktop setup aswell


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;13133968*
> It's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, i swear i had 63GB free yesterday on the D: drive??


Wat wallpaper is that???????


----------



## Cmoney

Google image search is your friend:

http://wallszone.com/wallpapers/Wild_Dark_Wolf_Wallpaper_1600x1200_4239.jpg


----------



## dan_ep82




----------



## KaMeNoS

The dock auto hides.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429;13328999*
> Wat wallpaper is that???????


I got it from wallbase.cc


----------



## illum

Jeez why do they never save at original resolution


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illum;13329175*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez why do they never save at original resolution


Imageshack saves at full resolution

That is 1920x1080 + 1024x768 right?


----------



## lieschen-mueller

Thats the way i want my Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13329217*
> Imageshack saves at full resolution
> 
> That is 1920x1080 + 1024x768 right?


I thought it was 1920x1080 + 800x600 lol


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;13329276*
> I thought it was 1920x1080 + 800x600 lol


800x600 should be smaller.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13329291*
> 800x600 should be smaller.


Ah :/


----------



## illum

yes you are right 1080p plus the 786.

I saved on tinypic lol.


----------



## Ksireaper

Here is my new one.


----------



## jdcrispe95




----------



## De-Zant

What happened to you second monitor?


----------



## mbudden

I love how there is 100 of these threads, but this one still took off.
Is this for any sort of desktop like Linux etc or is just Windows?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What happened to you second monitor?


its still here but theres nothing on it, i mean its just a blank desktop, all black wallpaper, i only use it to monitor facebook, msn, etc..

here:


----------



## mbudden

Linux Mint 10 LXDE


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Linux Mint 10 LXDE











her boobs look like they're made out of sand. "sand bags" if you will..









Edit: they also look really vainy.


----------



## csm725




----------



## jdcrispe95

a 23" at 1680x1050?

doesnt it do 1920x1080 or 1920x1200?


----------



## csm725

I'm on my family rig now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


a 23" at 1680x1050?

doesnt it do 1920x1080 or 1920x1200?


his rig says "FHD" which is the every so annoying marketing term for 1920x1080 (Full High Definition)

IMO that sounds so ******ed, its like EXTRA HUGE BIG LARGE GIGANTIC PIXELS
really repetitive and unnecessary.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I hate the fact that it's referred to as High Definition in the first place. In another few years when we're all using 3840x2160 monitors, 1920x1080 will still be reffered to as High Definition, which means we're either going to have to go through an odd naming scheme and rename 1920x1080 to Mid Definition or something else and cause a lot of confusion or we're going to have to call the newer updates something cheesy like HD+ or Ultra Definition.

I think the 720p/1080p terms are more suitable.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I hate the fact that it's referred to as High Definition in the first place. In another few years when we're all using 3840x2160 monitors, 1920x1080 will still be reffered to as High Definition, which means we're either going to have to go through an odd naming scheme and rename 1920x1080 to Mid Definition or something else and cause a lot of confusion or we're going to have to call the newer updates something cheesy like HD+ or Ultra Definition.

I think the 720p/1080p terms are more suitable.


Get ready for the UHD 7,680 Ã- 4,320 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_H...ion_Television) generation ie, Ultra high definition









such stupid names. I like 1920x1080 or 1080p the most IMO.


----------



## csm725

Sorry guys! On my family rig they have a 22" Samsung thats 1680x1050 (2220wm) and apologies for the FHD stuff.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Sorry guys! On my family rig they have a 22" Samsung thats 1680x1050 (2220wm) and apologies for the FHD stuff.


We aren't angry at you XD

rather the people who branded/came up with the whole naming scheme for HD and whatnot


----------



## jdcrispe95

we already have 1600p

cannot wait for some awesome 4320p..... doesnt sound as cool as 1080p IMO.

lol i would need a kick ass GPU to run games at 7680x4320

im thinking somewhat QuadSLI GTX590's?


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


not going to lie this kinda scares me.

here is mine.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


not going to lie this kinda scares me.

here is mine.










lol why does it scare you?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


lol why does it scare you?


haha, just because it does. the fact that most of the girls on the desktops are like sexy models, and that is well.....yea you get my point.


----------



## csm725

Yeah, that looks like Miley Cyrus.


----------



## dmreeves

What are those gadgets on the windows guys desktops. Those are slick looking clocks and such.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmreeves*


What are those gadgets on the windows guys desktops. Those are slick looking clocks and such.


Mine? that is rainmeter with a bunch of different skins that I found around the web.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

trying to upload a pic, hope this works


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves;13335939*
> What are those gadgets on the windows guys desktops. Those are slick looking clocks and such.


That's rainmeter ...
Check out mine


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13335914*
> haha, just because it does. the fact that most of the girls on the desktops are like sexy models, and that is well.....yea you get my point.


ahaha say what you want but i think shes sexy.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13336088*
> ahaha say what you want but i think shes sexy.


well I guess she is legal now, so its ok to fantasize about her.









she is older then my GF, only by a short time, but still, the point stands. Lol.

actually the actor I find sexy is zooey deschanel. She is pretty damn sexy, and is also very talented.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336102*
> well I guess she is legal now, so its ok to fantasize about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is older then my GF, only by a short time, but still, the point stands. Lol.
> 
> actually the actor I find sexy is zooey deschanel. She is pretty damn sexy, and is also very talented.


lol







my friend thinks shes sexy too.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13336142*
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend thinks shes sexy too.


I guess she is sexy, but I don't really find her attractive at all.


----------



## thrasherht

Oh I might as well post my laptop background.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336170*
> I guess she is sexy, but I don't really find her attractive at all.


eh i guess each to their own i personally don't find zooey deschanel very good looking


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13336195*
> eh i guess each to their own i personally don't find zooey deschanel very good looking


Age can also affect what a person finds attractive too. so if you are younger then me, then you would find different people attractive.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336206*
> Age can also affect what a person finds attractive too. so if you are younger then me, then you would find different people attractive.


very true. I am barely 22. not sure how old you are.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13336221*
> very true. I am barely 22. not sure how old you are.


lol, ok maybe I should rephrase that. it CAN change your thoughts. I am younger then you are.
Not much younger, but younger.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336239*
> lol, ok maybe I should rephrase that. it CAN change your thoughts. I am younger then you are.
> Not much younger, but younger.


lol i can't explain it, i just like her.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13336305*
> lol i can't explain it, i just like her.


haha too all their own I guess.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13336326*
> haha too all their own I guess.


lol


----------



## Aeru




----------



## Joe531

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## YouWin




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Okay this is a preference issue here really, but this part bothered me. No LCD can do above 120hz (they can't even always do that due to the response times), and no LCD does 120hz above 1920x1080.

Input lag comes very apparent when you play fast paced FPS games though. If you don't see it, you don't. When you do, it's annoying.

/topic
/threadjack

Bye


You're partially right.

240Hz TVs have the same response times as many LCD monitors do, and they do 240Hz. Many of these TVs have 6 or even 8 ms response time. Of course, we all know that the industry really fudges display numbers, especially response time and contrast ratio, so what the actual response times are is pretty much unknown in most cases. Check this article:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...red?page=0%2C0

However, here is another little tidbit I found with a quick search:

http://www.torrebella.net/lg/lg-deve...-monitor.html/

Unfortunately there's no date on that article. Also unfortunately, it's likely they will first apply it to 22-24" LCD monitors.

After searching, you're right, current LCD monitors only do 120Hz up to 1080p. However, I am still not convinced there is any legitimate reason for refresh rates above 60Hz. I know some people complain about delays a lot in gaming, but as I mentioned I've never experienced it, nor do I know anyone who has. Other than that one application, I really don't see much use for high refresh rates. Since the main reason for increasing refresh rates to begin with was to get rid of the flicker from CRTs, and since LCDs don't flicker, there's not much point to increasing the refresh rates. I can honestly say I have never heard anyone in my lifetime _in person_ complaining about LCD response delays.

Of course, this is only refresh rates we're talking about here, there are plenty of other benefits to LCDs that make them worthwhile (including very high resolution on the higher end models).


----------



## Desert_Eagle

back on XP, where i belong <3


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert_Eagle;13376103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back on XP, where i belong <3


XP is getting to the point of being inadequate... you should really consider switching to 7.


----------



## 3lvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13360360*


Nice Desktop. What program is the overlay widget thingy?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lvis;13376300*
> Nice Desktop. What program is the overlay widget thingy?


looks like Rain Meter


----------



## mbudden

... The amount of people that always ask what program is running is annoying.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13376895*
> ... The amount of people that always ask what program is running is annoying.


Yet you can't do anything about it, nor should you even try.


----------



## goldboy

I've really got to learn how to make my desktop so pretty


----------



## Aeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3lvis;13376300*
> Nice Desktop. What program is the overlay widget thingy?


Thanks. Yes, it's Rainmeter with a few different skins.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;13376311*
> looks like Rain Meter


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13376142*
> XP is getting to the point of being inadequate... you should really consider switching to 7.


There is no reason in the world to use XP anymore. There just really isn't. Anybody who says XP is better because whatever reason, they are just being difficult and can't move on with technology.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert_Eagle;13376103*
> back on XP, where i belong <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;13376142*
> XP is getting to the point of being inadequate... you should really consider switching to 7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13380356*
> There is no reason in the world to use XP anymore. There just really isn't. Anybody who says XP is better because whatever reason, they are just being difficult and can't move on with technology.


What is interesting is that he's running a DX11 card too.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13387266*
> What is interesting is that he's running a DX11 card too.


I thought XP doesn't fully support quad cores either.
Oh and to make it even better, he has 8gb of ram.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13387291*
> I thought XP doesn't fully support quad cores either.
> Oh and to make it even better, he has 8gb of ram.


Not really trying to be hurtful or rude by what I said.







It _does_ seem that his system is built for much more than XP though, but to each his own.


----------



## arekieh

big enough?


----------



## keesh

@ arekieh what city is that? BTW 3 monitors @ 1900x1080 right? pretty sweet. here's mine after realizing how cool it'd be to stretch a single desktop picture between 2 screens


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keesh*


@ arekieh what city is that? BTW 3 monitors @ 1900x1080 right? pretty sweet. here's mine after realizing how cool it'd be to stretch a single desktop picture between 2 screens


Haha, it looks a little like Panau from JC2!


----------



## keesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Haha, it looks a little like Panau from JC2!










possibly. damn perhaps I should go play some JC2. I have it but damn if I haven't made my way to the main city yet.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesh;13414008*
> @ arekieh what city is that? BTW 3 monitors @ 1900x1080 right? pretty sweet. here's mine after realizing how cool it'd be to stretch a single desktop picture between 2 screens










its bangkok. Yep 3 at 1920x1080.

I have a tokyo one as well.


----------



## Testpa




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Testpa*












I like it.

I like the nature theme you have going on.


----------



## UbNub

The 2nd monitor is the same picture again but without all the rainmeter gadgets.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## virus86

One Piece FTW!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75




----------



## yeahi




----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Dude, you might want to blur out that ip address. just a thought


----------



## thrasherht

I put my IP address up in a pictures, but good luck finding my computer on the network even with my IP address. Good luck getting into it.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*


Dude, you might want to blur out that ip address. just a thought


THX Man but I think like thrasherht said good luck finding my computer on the network but i will blur it any way


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeahi*












That red sleeve and blue sleeve is my color and goal to finish a new psu build to give a Superman theme. Now if i could find a way to remove the coils on the tubes of my H70 without moving the heatsink or a simple shake lol. I need to get Red and Blue.


----------



## yeahi

a friend of mine hwo sleeve like that i will upload in a rar file all the pictures of his sleeving if you want


----------



## Stance

Gotta love a fresh W7.


----------



## WolfenWind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stance;13463977*
> Gotta love a fresh W7.


Awesome WP, clean and simple.


----------



## iJustin

Mmm, I can taste the rain.


----------



## mwlhrh

triple monitors only way to go








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwlhrh*


triple monitors only way to go


Unless 2 Monitors give a higher resolution...

My server \\ off-rig



Running : benQ e2200HD + Phillips 32" Led tv

main rig down atm. preparation for watercooling


----------



## Vman

Simple on Steroids.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vman;13476348*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple on Steroids.


Nice i love it and i want it should i beg for it


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeahi*












I love the look of this! What themes are you using for rain?


----------



## Alex132

ftw


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Here ya go


----------



## Tiger S.




----------



## MongooseDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stance*


Gotta love a fresh W7.




Can you post the original?


----------



## mbudden

I've seen the original on 4Walled.


----------



## Ithanul

My desktop. Still new to rainmeter, so still playing around with it.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


I love the look of this! What themes are you using for rain?


i used a lot of skins to get that theme thats my rainmetter config with all the names of skins that i use







[/IMG]


----------



## yeahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ithanul*


My desktop. Still new to rainmeter, so still playing around with it.











nice and you can add more and more specialy with that wall paper


----------



## Durdle Class A




----------



## InerTia*

My school desktop


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MongooseDog*


Can you post the original?










http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/

I don't recall the name of the WP, but you're bound to run into something even better on this site.


----------



## Riou

Mine.


----------



## shineon2011




----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeahi*


i used a lot of skins to get that theme thats my rainmetter config with all the names of skins that i use







[/IMG]


Thanks! I was curios about the picture mod you had. Ive seen it before but I couldnt find the name of it till now. Thanks again!


----------



## crun




----------



## Warblade31

Let me know what you think of this. I was working hard on it all day.










I also used this for my Rainmeter:


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

Here you guys go, Rainify rainmeter on the right... like it clean


----------



## Komder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ithanul*


My desktop. Still new to rainmeter, so still playing around with it.











Can you send me the pic? My girl would love this


----------



## 10halec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *komder*


can you send me the pic? My girl would love this :d


x2


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10halec*


x2 


x3


----------



## jsc1973

Here's mine...probably a little boring compared to some of what I've seen here, but it works for me.


----------



## customcomputerftw

Here's mine desktop


----------



## rubicsphere

MBP


----------



## Aznboy1993




----------



## mbudden

Linux Mint 10 LXDE


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13611157*
> Linux Mint 10 LXDE


Wallpaper ;D


----------



## avattz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jcyle*


x3


http://apofiss.deviantart.com/art/mu...aper-208033742

I knew I saw that somewhere before...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blostorm*


Wallpaper ;D












Quote:



Originally Posted by *avattz*


http://apofiss.deviantart.com/art/mu...aper-208033742

I knew I saw that somewhere before...


People could have seen the watermark at the bottom.
I guess some people are blind.


----------



## SkippyDogg

=o


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg;13616238*
> =o


thats cool! I like how simple it is but yet gets your attention.


----------



## [email protected]

I really like that wallpaper and gadget you're using.


----------



## von rottes

Fixing to change this...getting tired of her already..lol


----------



## kiwiasian




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;13655612*
> 
> 
> Fixing to change this...getting tired of her already..lol


Dem furrys with small screens


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13656025*
> Dem furrys with small screens


1920x1080 is to hard for me to see from across the room


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;13656360*
> 1920x1080 is to hard for me to see from across the room


So you made it smaller?


----------



## AMOCO

Resolution:4536x900,


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13656383*
> So you made it smaller?


Resolution is smaller but Icons, Fonts and what not are bigger
Fonts & pointer can be enlarged but then the icons and task bars look dinky with HUGE text in them

I think I might juts need to put on my glasses. so I can see my 60" monitor


----------



## Captain Razer




----------



## Warblade31

My current Desktop with ROG background that I modded a little and my current rig speed on top.


----------



## [email protected]

I notice so many people use Object Docks. None of you guys use WindowBlinds at all? Is there another good one that's like WindowsBlind out there? I hate WindowsBlind because i think it's not good enough. Yea i'm like that...


----------



## Warblade31

I use rocket Dock for mine. I think WindowBlinds is just not that special or I haven't seen one that has blown me away yet. I like the look of a mac, Im just not willing to pay for hardware that is half the price. Although, I do know when you pay for a mac your paying for the software not so much the hardware.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Just started messing around with Rainmeter


----------



## Baking Soda

1360X768=


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13670913*
> *Right clicks and saves to my pictures* haha!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13670933*


Yay! Doctor Who fan!

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## arranmc182

My Desktop


----------



## customcomputerftw

Noooooo! What happen to all the funny posts


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13661320*
> My current Desktop with ROG background that I modded a little and my current rig speed on top.


I like what ya have going on here!

Could you post items or links to what you compiled here? I would love to give it a go!


----------



## Warblade31

Sure. I use rocket Dock and you can find all of those icons on the deviant art site.

Icons: http://fav.me/d2s8tl2 and http://fav.me/d2lhj31

Wallpaper: http://fav.me/d2r9b1g

ProbII for the temps on the right.

and this is the Rainmeter that I used. You can find them all on http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## milnrowlad

my desktop


----------



## ACM

Mine recently.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13673561*
> Sure. I use rocket Dock and you can find all of those icons on the deviant art site.
> 
> Icons: http://fav.me/d2s8tl2 and http://fav.me/d2lhj31
> 
> Wallpaper: http://fav.me/d2r9b1g
> 
> ProbII for the temps on the right.
> 
> and this is the Rainmeter that I used. You can find them all on http://www.deviantart.com/


Thanks for the reply, Warblade31

The links worked like a charm!









I already had RocketDock downloaded but I need to read more up on it to see where to extract the icons you linked. (I'm brand new to customizing the desktop, and I'm one of those guys that try to install things first and then read instructions later when things don't work)









I found Enigma
But, I'm having trouble finding the rest tho. Like ProbII for the temps and c-clock. For example. I googled c-clock, did a search in http://www.deviantart.com, I even did a search in http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=search/node/c-clock and nothing came up.

I couldn't find anything for the rest of the add-ons you had posted in your RainMeter Configs (except for enigma)










Possibly because it's cut off and I don't have the entire file name listed?

I'll keep digging and see what I can find.

Trying to do a search in http://www.deviantart.com/ for dreamer anywhere and that's not coming up either so I'm obviously doing something completly wrong.

I would love it if you had your entire desktop theme bundled up in a zip!


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


How did you get your desktop to look like that??


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13661320*
> My current Desktop with ROG background that I modded a little and my current rig speed on top.


how you make you desktop like that dude? would love something like that as mine once i'v rebuilt my rig and using my crosshair IV formula


----------



## disemvoweled

Home for the summer so I'm on my laptop now.


----------



## mbudden

Nikola Jirásková


----------



## brackberry

I run on 2x 1920x1080 displays so cut this in half and it's my desktop










thumbnail for full version


----------



## FLCLimax

*BTW, i need ASUS ROG background.*


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Very plain, just reinstalled windows and I've been too lazy to actually add anything on yet.

FLCLimex, check this out









http://www.google.com/search?q=asus+ROG&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1920&bih=986&tbm=isch&source=lnt&tbs=isz:ex,iszw:1920,iszh:1080&sa=X&ei=s_riTYnRKcTVgQfVipXcBg&ved=0CA4QpwUoBQ


----------



## FLCLimax

thanks.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13681522*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, i need ASUS ROG background.*


any link for the wallpaper?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek;13681775*
> any link for the wallpaper?


here you go.

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/gromtor/b07ff19835915febeea8e9dd3eb0c895.jpg


----------



## FLCLimax

i have over 2000 wallpapers, can't stick with one for long.


----------



## FLCLimax

Old but good.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13673561*
> Sure. I use rocket Dock and you can find all of those icons on the deviant art site.
> 
> Icons: http://fav.me/d2s8tl2 and http://fav.me/d2lhj31
> 
> Wallpaper: http://fav.me/d2r9b1g
> 
> ProbII for the temps on the right.
> 
> and this is the Rainmeter that I used. You can find them all on http://www.deviantart.com/


Ok Warblade31... How'd I do? I think i found everything with the exception of ProbII and Hud.Vision.

I found a Hud.Vision2 but it didnt seem to want to install correctly. So this is what I ended up with.










My res is 2560x1600 but the picture saved at 1024x640


----------



## xetsog

I suppose this is mine. I like the wallpaper.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12204262/Screenshots/23.png


----------



## Tinkeritis

here's another shot with OpenHardwareMonitor


----------



## Nemesis158

Heres Mine.









The background i used is one i made, and you can find it at my Deviantart Page


----------



## Munkypoo7

Here goes


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


here's another shot with OpenHardwareMonitor











Probe II comes with my board. You have your own version of it I think in the CD that came with your board. As for Hud I can email you that if you want? let me know. Overall both are great you did a great job!!!


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13682096*
> Old but good.


HNNNNNG!
love this if you could share you're rain add ons that would be awesome


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkypoo7;13690612*
> here goes :d


Ponies FTW


----------



## myrandomspaces




----------



## Darren9




----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;13712663*


I like the meters you have in the top right side of your screen.
They look like you can edit them to say anything you want ie. Water1 and Waret 2. (typo)
What particular skin is that and do you have a link?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13713792*
> I like the meters you have in the top right side of your screen.
> They look like you can edit them to say anything you want ie. Water1 and Waret 2. (typo)
> What particular skin is that and do you have a link?


LOL, there's no spellcheck in notepad. Their my own skins (for Rainmeter), and hardware specific so will need some "reprogramming" for other systems. I started a guide, the second part will be up soon which will include those skins.

http://www.overclock.net/other-software/1029126-guide-rainmeter-temps-load-clocks-volts.html


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;13714306*
> LOL, there's no spellcheck in notepad. Their my own skins (for Rainmeter), and hardware specific so will need some "reprogramming" for other systems. I started a guide, the second part will be up soon which will include those skins.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/other-software/1029126-guide-rainmeter-temps-load-clocks-volts.html


Yes, I came across your guide last week (well done by the way) and I was already playing with it. V









I'm curious what the new skin is that you edited for the graduation meters. I like the look of it


----------



## von rottes

My new wallpaper is NSFW with yiffy art & guro...
But here is the computer I'm on now

its my moms/sisters Dell GX260
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;13690612*
> Here goes


lol I feel bad looking at innocent ponies after the art I've coloured


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Xyro TR1

The most ponies.


----------



## nykeiscool




----------



## ibfreeekout




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;13742503*


I like the UI, even thought it makes it look like a cellphone.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;13742503*


Sad thing is this is the direction windows 8 is headed


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;13759131*
> Sad thing is this is the direction windows 8 is headed


Windows 8 tablet, yes.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;13756343*


Where did you get that background?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;13759173*
> Where did you get that background?


I think I saw that on 4Chan yesterday


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13759150*
> Windows 8 tablet, yes.


Wish that were true because that would be awesome ui for tablets, but Microsoft says in the video that they are making one os to run on all devices including desk tops.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;13759891*
> Wish that were true because that would be awesome ui for tablets, but Microsoft says in the video that they are making one os to run on all devices including desk tops.


Yes. But soon as you disable the tablet view you're back to the desktop view, which looks like Windows 7 does.


----------



## [email protected]

I hope so cuz i don't want Windows 8 look so much like the cellphone. I still think Windows 7 is great. I don't see why they could continue updating it and improving the OS itself instead of a whole new OS but it's all about marketing and improving performance i guess. I have NO idea of Windows 8 will prevent piracy more since it has cloud servers which i think it's really good for security. I still like Windows 7 but who knows maybe 8 has MUCH better security but i don't wanna see bloatware at all.


----------



## von rottes

quite proud of this one


Forgot that the taskbar covers part of the wallpaper and placed *** Girlfriend not found *** to low =(

Working on another version right now.


----------



## snoball

Maiden fans rejoice.


----------



## nykeiscool

Thanks for the compliments and yeah.. i cant even tell you MFW windows 8 was announced lol.. i was like well damn... so much for feeling different? meh dosen't bother me though 70% of the time im in OSX now to play around with geektool on there...


----------



## pnkspdr

where you guys get your wallpaper ?








I get mine for example at deviantart


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


Where did you get that background?


I usually get my wallpapers from /w/. You would think there wouldn't be many useful or wanted images there, but that is where I get most of my backgrounds from.


----------



## Dust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


New year, new thread!

It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


Nice skin! Can you link me the site where you can customize all those clock thingys?

*EDIT:* Whoops I found the* site*. Ignore my request


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


where you guys get your wallpaper ?








I get mine for example at deviantart


I Make Wallpapers for Deviantart







http://nemesis158.deviantart.com/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


I usually get my wallpapers from /w/. You would think there wouldn't be many useful or wanted images there, but that is where I get most of my backgrounds from.


I wouldn't doubt that at least half of those come from deviant art to begin with.


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I Make Wallpapers for Deviantart







http://nemesis158.deviantart.com/

I wouldn't doubt that at least half of those come from deviant art to begin with.










Very nice work


----------



## Nemesis158

Hey thanks. Feel free to spread that link around if you like my stuff. its always good to get people looking at my stuff


----------



## ElementR




----------



## aerieth




----------



## Xyro TR1

^ I LOVE THAT WHERE DO I GET?! caps


----------



## Aeru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I Make Wallpapers for Deviantart







http://nemesis158.deviantart.com/


Awesome pictures you made there Nemesis. The Fall Rain 2 is my new wallpaper now.


----------



## Nemesis158

Hey thanks


----------



## Dust

Updated ^_^


----------



## brackberry

My current desktop









Two magnificent machines...one day...











I am using 2x 1080p displays and DisplayFusion Pro to extend my taskbar and desktop to the 2nd monitor.


----------



## De-Zant

Updated.

Still the same background though, lol.

Imma do some icon organizing soon. That means, I put everything in one folder, so there's only that folder plus the trash bin on the desktop.


----------



## Darren9




----------



## gerrardo

which rainmeter skins are you running there Darren9? it looks awesome!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerrardo*


which rainmeter skins are you running there Darren9? it looks awesome!


I just spent a day making it from scratch







, I attached it, you might get it going if you follow the guide in my sig, its pretty hardware specific though and relies on Aida64.


----------



## Mergatroid

The one that popped up today:


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


The one that popped up today:











Wonder what got it removed?


----------



## dodger.blue




----------



## steelbom

Here's mine:


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dust;13835046*
> Updated ^_^


That's pretty amazing looking. How did you do that? D:


----------



## xion

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13934980*
> That's pretty amazing looking. How did you do that? D:


Most amazing things you will see in this thread are a product of Rainmeter


----------



## Chuckclc

I got one you do not see often,


----------



## Ferrari8608

I love my desktop.


----------



## Dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13934980*
> That's pretty amazing looking. How did you do that? D:


Rainmeter!


----------



## JumboShrimp




----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;13932303*
> Wonder what got it removed?


Strange. I'll have to look into it. It was a picture of all the X-Men someone did. Pretty strange that they would remove it. It's a great multi monitor pic.


----------



## steelbom

I'm curious with rainmeter desktops, how do you hide your task bar to use the theme's task bar?

Thanks


----------



## shibbiness

Photobucket resized. 2 22" monitors, left one is 1920x1080 and right one is 1680x1050.


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

original size 2560x1600


----------



## Shiboska

HI,

Can people rate mine out of 10?









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/desktoptd.jpg/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiboska;13981525*
> HI,
> 
> Can people rate mine out of 10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/desktoptd.jpg/


6.5/10 because the background is too vibrant and has no point of focus really, so it looks distracting.

Change it, and it's golden.


----------



## Shiboska

OK i will think abt it thanks, will wait for other reviews tho!


----------



## De-Zant

http://wallbase.cc/start/

That is a good place to get backgrounds from. Just press global toplist, for example.

EDIT: Okay, the global toplist isn't that good. But keep scrolling through it. Many gems are to be found


----------



## Shiboska

I like it, lots of clean wallpapers..still not sure what to change my wallpaper to tho! I'll save a few of them from that site, and test later


----------



## De-Zant

You can set multiple wallpapers in windows 7, and have windows cycle through them at designated times.

like every

10 sec
30 sec
1min
3min
5min
10min
30min
1hour

etc

That is what I do. Every 30 secs a new wallpaper pops up. I have so many that I like it to change fast.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiboska;13981525*
> HI,
> 
> Can people rate mine out of 10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/desktoptd.jpg/


Not really because a desktop is something that's so subjective. As the expression goes, art is in the eye of the beholder. Different people like different things. Personally I think your desktop looks pretty sweet, but obviously others disagree.

In case anyone is interested, I have attached the picture that got banned from Imageshack.

Darn. Isn't technology wonderful? I can't attach the picture because it's 3M and OCN will only allow 1M for a jpg, and I can't use a host because they ban it. Sorry, can't show picture. It was pretty cool though. I suppose I could resize it, but it's just not worth it if it's not in its full glory.

Here is todays desktop. It's a Star Trek picture so I hope it doesn't get banned.










I find John's Background Switcher works really well in Windows 7. It does everything Windows can do, plus you can do multi display or different pictures on each monitor. I used to have it change pictures every hour, but I found that it causes glitches and delays if it occurs while you are gaming. So, I have it set to load at startup, load a different picture and then exit so it is not resident. Currently I'm exclusively using multi display pics.


----------



## SaltTheWalt




----------



## Mr.Zergling

Your opinions? I need a good basic monitoring rainmeter skin to go with my sharpenviro that's similar in color scheme to the bottom bar


----------



## von rottes

^^^ I like it, kinda reminds me of a the Microwave view on google earth...


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;13982240*
> ^^^ I like it, kinda reminds me of a the Microwave view on google earth...


Thanks, I made the wallpaper myself, i kinda wanted something flowing with orange and blue (favorite color combo)


----------



## frizkie

I'm partial to minimalism, myself. Going to fiddle with rainmeter tonight, though.
Wallpaper is here:
http://i.imgur.com/2TlXj.jpg
It's from Battlefield 3, I believe it's the "Faultline" map.


----------



## badatgames18

here is mine


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13827909*


isssa mario


----------



## frizkie

Update on mine. I always had a small 2nd monitor but it looks ugly in the screenshot so I left it out. I did a bunch of stuff w/ rainmeter and made my big monitor completely clean.


----------



## Aeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;13981372*
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizkie;13985115*
> *snip*


Awesome backgrounds.









Do you guys mind sharing them, where did you get these wallpapers?


----------



## dev1ance

A while back but nothing has changed:


----------



## frizkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13988008*
> Awesome backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys mind sharing them, where did you get these wallpapers?


http://i.imgur.com/2TlXj.jpg


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru;13988008*
> Awesome backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys mind sharing them, where did you get these wallpapers?


4walled.org
wallbase.net
hebus.com

I would assume everyone on here uses the first two, not so sure about the second one.


----------



## fear5300

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Had to use my iPhone because I have an apple keyboard and don't know how to printscreen things... lol

OT- If anyone knows how to printscreen on an apple keyboard (wired) help me!


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear5300;13996854*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Had to use my iPhone because I have an apple keyboard and don't know how to printscreen things... lol
> 
> OT- If anyone knows how to printscreen on an apple keyboard (wired) help me!


I think Windows 7 has a feature called snipping tool that you can use. Just type it in the search bar on the start menu.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzt5;13997388*
> I think Windows 7 has a feature called snipping tool that you can use. Just type it in the search bar on the start menu.


If you look at his sig rig details, not to mention the task bar.
You'd see he's using Windows Vista. I don't recall Vista ever having the Snipping Tool feature.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fear5300;13996854*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Had to use my iPhone because I have an apple keyboard and don't know how to printscreen things... lol
> 
> OT- If anyone knows how to printscreen on an apple keyboard (wired) help me!


Google is your best friend.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13997424*
> If you look at his sig rig details, not to mention the task bar.
> You'd see he's using Windows Vista. I don't recall Vista ever having the Snipping Tool feature.


I realized that, but I figured vista and 7 are so similar maybe it got added in a service pack or something. Or maybe MS left it out as another _incentive_ to upgrade (harhar).


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus;11852897*
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


Did you create that theme!?

I mean it looks so awesome xD Where can I get it? xD


----------



## rafety58

here is my desktop, nothing much really just the dark matter theme and a few gadgets


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt;13981881*


I love the texture on the road. Why can't we get Tessellated games like this!?!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13997651*
> Did you create that theme!?
> 
> I mean it looks so awesome xD Where can I get it? xD


You can find most of the themes on deviantART.
http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## [email protected]

It's also called Rainmeter.


----------



## Ash568

[/IMG]


----------



## Mergatroid

Man, you guys really make some sweet desktops.

Here's todays wallpaper:


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Tried to make a soothing desktop to keep myself calm during earthquake season. Doesn't really help much though since my computer shuts off during any large ones.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568;14003778*


current favorite wallpaper, had to hunt this down!

Thanks for bringing it to my attention was even able to find a 2560x1600 version


----------



## un1b4ll

Here's my current setup, been toying around on breaks and lunches for the last couple of days when I should have been working out. Oh well. Still need some fine tuning on the icons and I'm trying to figure out how to darken that lighter border in the Miranda chat window. Anyone know what resolution to use for windows taskbar icons to have 0 scaling? My windows personalization is set to 125% Medium.


----------



## mbudden

Mine.


----------



## ACM




----------



## Battou62

The rageguy start icon is win


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Hey, guys.

My desktop is a work in progress, but let me know what you think.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5prout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


here is mine











Where do you get your anime wallpapers?


----------



## Alex132

XP ruins those looks


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


XP ruins those looks


Mine doesn't have XP.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*












Lol yep, that is seriously awesome


----------



## Perrin

Simple printscreen+painter post , dont know why it is not 1920 X 1080 like my resolution







.

oh well here it is .

Edit : oh there is supposed to be some icons and rocketdock , but they are hidden . I like it this way .


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14113340*
> XP ruins those looks


i thought the Blue XP theme went well with my Blue Anime wallpaper


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14116429*
> i thought the Blue XP theme went well with my Blue Anime wallpaper


http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/
Familiarize yourself with this. You'll thank me later.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14116723*
> http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/
> Familiarize yourself with this. You'll thank me later.


yeah... im not spending 20 bucks on a 2 dollar computer


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14116723*
> http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/
> Familiarize yourself with this. You'll thank me later.


Or he could just use msstyles/visual styles which are free







Still plenty around too. lassekongo83.deviantart.com has made some great ones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14116969*
> yeah... im not spending 20 bucks on a 2 dollar computer


>free trial

and $2 pc?


----------



## calavera

rocketdock with icon pack from deviantart.
edited wallpaper for bezel correction (******ed CCC won't do auto bezel correction).
pics from web.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Calavera, very nice wallpaper of that carrier. Always gets to me when I see one of them. Dad and grandfather both served in the military on carriers.

Current desktop now. Image is from a replay of one of my friend's Dawn of War 2: Retribution matches. Felt the need to grab this screenshot from the replay.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


XP ruins those looks


Right, if they hid the task bar you wouldn't even know it was xp.


----------



## [email protected]

Who is that chick on that wallpaper? Never seen her before.


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Who is that chick on that wallpaper? Never seen her before.


Taylor Momsen.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

My custom Desktop + Wallpaper

Both are in 1920x1080 Resolution


----------



## mbudden




----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


----------



## EvoBeardy

(Have added Core Speed to the info in the top left since)


----------



## crea

rocket dock and rainmeter
wallpaper obtained from Wallpaper Euphoria


----------



## Warblade31

how did you change the time on the bottom right side? So that it shows the date and time.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


how did you change the time on the bottom right side? So that it shows the date and time.


Control Panel > Clock, Language, and Region > Region and Language and then set it the way you want it.


----------



## Nemesis158

^ windows 7 does that automatically if your display resolution is high enough and you haven't shrunk the taskbar......


----------



## 5prout

Anybody know a good place to get anime wallpapers?


----------



## jach11

nothing special


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Anybody know a good place to get anime wallpapers?


4walled.org
wallbase.cc


----------



## RushMore1205




----------



## L1eutenant

Does the red light from your machine not annoy you? mine is blue and i have to have the window facing away from me, if not it pisses me off


----------



## RushMore1205

No I really love it actually, I even have red led behind the monitors


----------



## crea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


how did you change the time on the bottom right side? So that it shows the date and time.


I use T-Clock x64 v1.01 to set it...
My taskbar is shrunk


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*












For just a moment there I actually got all gitty inside....lol Love the layout!!


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


For just a moment there I actually got all gitty inside....lol Love the layout!!


thanks man


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX




----------



## Mergatroid

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*












Boxxy?

Son, I am disappoint.

(Manual mode engaged)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Me likes Trance and House so much that I made my own wallpaper, all my faves are included, along with their labels







. Yes I realize its crowded.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Xyro TR1

^WHOH how did you center the icons on the taskbar?!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^WHOH how did you center the icons on the taskbar?!


Create a new toolbar to an empty folder and place it on the left had side, you can adjust its size with the taskbar unlocked.


----------



## Hydrasis

Heres My desktop =D


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydrasis*


Heres My desktop =D











...:O

How do?!1


----------



## Dukman

The downside to different sized monitors.


----------



## ACM

You need a higher res wallpaper.


----------



## Xristo

heres mine ..


----------



## Cryptedvick

I've just re-done the left side


----------



## CramComplex

Here's mine...I usually use just a solid black colour but after watching the Blu-Ray of 5cm Per Second...I just can't resist making this


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I've just re-done the left side


















Thats awesome. I wish I knew how to do stuff like that


----------



## Xristo

another ..


----------



## Mugen87

Hella nice desktops everyone. Props all around.
Heres mine as of now:










I just found out about rainmeter from this thread. Very clean look with it, so I downloaded it (sitting on the desktop waiting) and will be messing with it later this week. I tend to roundhouse kick the program then run when I have to do any kind of coding. Lets see how this goes, its to cool to pass up.

Next thing, did I post that screen shot ok? size and format wise


----------



## customcomputerftw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*












what skin is that


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*












Link to wallpaper please. Good wallpaper for when I get triple monitors at the end of the summer


----------



## Xristo

Nice wallpapers guys , heres some widescreen ones for ya's . Few of my favs , you can tell im a ferrari fan =p


----------



## rdasch3

let me get that yellow lambo dude


----------



## Xristo

Sure mate no worries , here you go .. Had to make this one myself , hard to find decent eyefinity wallpapers . If anyone would like any wallpapers from me , let me know ill post em up .


----------



## rdasch3

Nothing there dude. It is hard to find decent triple monitor wallpapers, thank god for overclock.net


----------



## rdasch3

nevermind, I quoted your post and got it. Thank you


----------



## rdasch3

if its not too much, those other cars are looking good now too. can I get all those?


----------



## Xristo

Sure , when i got time later on today ill host all the car ones i got and post them up and send you a pm when im done ? sound good .

cheers for rep btw =)


----------



## rdasch3

sounds good dude, thanks.


----------



## Xristo

Here


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14183063*
> Link to wallpaper please. Good wallpaper for when I get triple monitors at the end of the summer


Here you go.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Current...


----------



## Zcypot

I think I re-sized it too much :x

Edit: adding better pic

anyone have some good space wallpaper for 5760x1200-6048x1200?

I cant seem to find any









Edit: new pic... still too small... 13mb pic wont let me upload to imageshack


----------



## Darren9




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;14199243*
> I think I re-sized it too much :x
> 
> Edit: adding better pic
> 
> anyone have some good space wallpaper for 5760x1200-6048x1200?
> 
> I cant seem to find any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: new pic... still too small... 13mb pic wont let me upload to imageshack


I usually search google images for 'space' or 'galaxy' and look at anything 4MP and larger. I've found a ton of great shots, just need to fiddle with the windows 'fit', 'stretch' and other choices to get them to look ok.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;14199243*
> I think I re-sized it too much :x
> 
> Edit: adding better pic
> 
> anyone have some good space wallpaper for 5760x1200-6048x1200?
> 
> I cant seem to find any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: new pic... still too small... 13mb pic wont let me upload to imageshack


Heres one maybe you will like ..


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;14200318*
> Heres one maybe you will like ..


looks good, thanks.


----------



## snelan




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14206799*
> -snip


LOVE that wallpaper!! Where can I download it?


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14207092*
> LOVE that wallpaper!! Where can I download it?


Same lol.


----------



## snelan

Thanks guys! It's actually one I just made! I put it on my second wallpaper thread for reviewing, but seeing as you guys like it, I'll throw it up on my main one!

Right Here Under 3D Overclock.net Wallpapers.


----------



## HaVoK C89

appreciate it! u've done some really great work!


----------



## snelan




----------



## Baasha

Does anyone have RocketDock working for them on Win 7 x64? I am able to use it however whenever I shutdown the PC and turn it back on, one of the icons or something else goes missing and I have to rename the path etc. to get it to work properly. It became so annoying that I just uninstalled it.

I would love to use RocketDock but it has to work properly. Anyone have any suggestions on tweaks/settings I could use to make it work properly on a 64-bit system?


----------



## snelan

My pic above is on Windows Ultimate x64, works fine for me with a normal install. Make sure it's in the Program Files (x86) though.


----------



## von rottes

NSFW?


When I stretched it from a massive Portrait it looked empty on the sides so...
I added a little extra blood.
Deviant art splatter brush+Custom "blood" style


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baasha*


Does anyone have RocketDock working for them on Win 7 x64? I am able to use it however whenever I shutdown the PC and turn it back on, one of the icons or something else goes missing and I have to rename the path etc. to get it to work properly. It became so annoying that I just uninstalled it.

I would love to use RocketDock but it has to work properly. Anyone have any suggestions on tweaks/settings I could use to make it work properly on a 64-bit system?


Try ObjectDock and also Nexus Dock, they've both been fine for me and have a few more features over RocketDock. Sometimes the free version of a paid for app is the way to go.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha;14225085*
> Does anyone have RocketDock working for them on Win 7 x64? I am able to use it however whenever I shutdown the PC and turn it back on, one of the icons or something else goes missing and I have to rename the path etc. to get it to work properly. It became so annoying that I just uninstalled it.
> 
> I would love to use RocketDock but it has to work properly. Anyone have any suggestions on tweaks/settings I could use to make it work properly on a 64-bit system?


I've used RocketDock since I got EyeFinity so long ago. It's never given me any issues?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha;14225085*
> Does anyone have RocketDock working for them on Win 7 x64? I am able to use it however whenever I shutdown the PC and turn it back on, one of the icons or something else goes missing and I have to rename the path etc. to get it to work properly. It became so annoying that I just uninstalled it.
> 
> I would love to use RocketDock but it has to work properly. Anyone have any suggestions on tweaks/settings I could use to make it work properly on a 64-bit system?


~Works fine for me too, worked on Vista x64 and Win7 x64 without a hitch.

Only occasional hiccup I'll get is, it'll fail to load every now and then, log off/log on and it'll work (after asking if I wanna default icons... NO!).
I have mine heavily customised with four Stack Docklets, they may be causing the problem, I dunno, but it's infrequent enough to not be a massive deal.

I also run ObjectDock on the right, solely for my games.


----------



## dklimitless

Well, guess I should post mine too.... Here it is for now ... Rainmeter + Snelan goodness



















EDIT: Was at 1080p, oh well, guess photobucket shrunk it


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;14233325*
> ~Works fine for me too, worked on Vista x64 and Win7 x64 without a hitch.
> 
> Only occasional hiccup I'll get is, it'll fail to load every now and then, log off/log on and it'll work (after asking if I wanna default icons... NO!).
> I have mine heavily customised with four Stack Docklets, they may be causing the problem, I dunno, but it's infrequent enough to not be a massive deal.
> 
> I also run ObjectDock on the right, solely for my games.


That's so weird, RocketDock has never even had a hiccup for me, and that's on multiple systems. Weird.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14259508*
> That's so weird, RocketDock has never even had a hiccup for me, and that's on multiple systems. Weird.


That's the thing, I never had a problem with it until maybe 8 months ago. I've also ported the complete folder over from the last couple of installs so I kept my settings, so that's probably where the problem lies.
Of note though, it's also done the same thing on my missus' laptop (also completely customised) on Win7 Home Premium (x86), on very rare occasion it'll fail to load, and it'll need ending in Task Manager or log off/log on to get the "load default icons?" message.
I'm pretty sure hers was a fresh install, with ported Icons only.

I know it's an error with a setting or maybe icons are causing a problem somewhere, I don't deny otherwise the reliability of RDock, it's fantastic.
It's never had a problem on my Brother's rig (Win 7 x64) so I know it's something to do with the way I abuse it.









(V-1.3.5)


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## vikingsteve

Just changed it today. I have the taskbar set to auto-hide


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;14250179*
> Well, guess I should post mine too.... Here it is for now ... Rainmeter + Snelan goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Was at 1080p, oh well, guess photobucket shrunk it


Nope, all "Special Mention" wallpapers on my Wallpaper Thread are not made by me, that's why they're special mention









But I'm glad you like it! I guess I chose the right wallpapers to put under that section.


----------



## FLCLimax

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## De-Zant

Just another one of my desktop backgrounds.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14281003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I bet she gets terrible backache.

(Who is she though, outta curiosity?)


----------



## DrC

Of course she does, that's terrible posture.


----------



## Sauce Boss


View attachment 220668


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC;14286025*
> Of course she does, that's terrible posture.


posture looks perfect from my screen


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Darren9




----------



## Richter1

@Darren9, snelan
A question to you guys, where are you getting those nifty taskbar replacements?? I've been searching for ages, and i can't find anything.


----------



## LuminatX

kinda wish afterburner wasnt so bulky, and more like evga precision.


----------



## Danny2JZ-GTE

This is mine. I hope you like it.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richter1;14290405*
> @Darren9, snelan
> A question to you guys, where are you getting those nifty taskbar replacements?? I've been searching for ages, and i can't find anything.


Mine are all modified Rainmeter skins mostly from DeviantArt.


----------



## Socom

First time using Rainmeter, thoughts?


----------



## MrExcite

I like it very much. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex132

Very photoshopped car xD


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom;14291384*
> First time using Rainmeter, thoughts?


What's the Meter name of the weather one you have, with the picture of the weather?

I had that on the weather meter I chopped down to get my weather forecast in temp and description (partly cloudy), but lost the picture.

Looks fantastic though, nice and clean.


----------



## Socom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;14294674*
> What's the Meter name of the weather one you have, with the picture of the weather?
> 
> I had that on the weather meter I chopped down to get my weather forecast in temp and description (partly cloudy), but lost the picture.
> 
> Looks fantastic though, nice and clean.


Thank you







This is the meter I'm using.


----------



## MrExcite

First go at a Rainmeter also, let me know what sucks !!


----------



## De-Zant

Nothing. It's perfect.


----------



## MrExcite

Thanks !!

I want to work in temps, but SpeedFan is being a ***** and won't install ???


----------



## Zensou




----------



## mbudden




----------



## IcyPimpHand

Just redid my desktop last night with one of the defaults on Rainmeter. How did you guys get rid of the taskbar??!


----------



## raisethe3

^^^By right-clicking on the taskbar, then select Properties. On the Taskbar tab, click "Auto-hide the taskbar". Click "Apply" and then "Ok". Point your mouse on the your desktop and soon the taskbar will disappear.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


^^^By right-clicking on the taskbar, then select Properties. On the Taskbar tab, click "Auto-hide the taskbar". Click "Apply" and then "Ok". Point your mouse on the your desktop and soon the taskbar will disappear.


So theres no way of actually getting rid of it?


----------



## customcomputerftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14281003*


name?


----------



## Farih

Rainmeter skin


----------



## xioros

eyefinity


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *customcomputerftw;14397741*
> name?


i have no clue.


----------



## ibfreeekout




----------



## Darren9




----------



## snelan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richter1*


@Darren9, snelan
A question to you guys, where are you getting those nifty taskbar replacements?? I've been searching for ages, and i can't find anything.


I use this thing.


----------



## philhalo66

clean install of 7 ultimate


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrExcite*


First go at a Rainmeter also, let me know what sucks !!











I guess Im lost how do I get clocks like this in rainmeter. Do I need to download a skin suite first?


----------



## MrExcite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;14430133*
> I guess Im lost how do I get clocks like this in rainmeter. Do I need to download a skin suite first?


I have backed this up, wondering if I give you the backup file it would install just like a pre made skin ? Lemme know if you wanna take a crack at it. I loved that clock and built the rest around it, borrowing from different skins.


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stance;13463977*
> Gotta love a fresh W7.


WOA. where can i get that?


----------



## snelan

A variation of a T3 wallpaper I just finished

(Don't worry, the IE9 doesn't even work)


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrExcite*

I have backed this up, wondering if I give you the backup file it would install just like a pre made skin ? Lemme know if you wanna take a crack at it. I loved that clock and built the rest around it, borrowing from different skins.


I would love to try it out.

This is what Im on now:









I have rainmeter downloaded. The basic pack works, but when I try and install a skin suite it just dosnt do anything. Still sitting with the basic stuff, after like 5 reinstalls. I was looking through deviantart for some stuff, but got so feed up with the reinstalls I stopped altogather.

All I really want is a boss clock/date set up. Also, what should I use to have a custom start menu orb?


----------



## snelan

Here's my desktop with the Enigma Rainmeter Skin I just set up, I think it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## MrExcite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugen87*


I would love to try it out.


Here it is, 47 mb, should have everything in it I'm using.

http://www.divshare.com/download/15445738-45c

It's a .rmskin file, which Rainmeter should let you load thru RainThemes. Let me know if it worked for you !!


----------



## Mugen87

Worked great, hella boss. Much thx









Now I need a new start button, suggestions?


----------



## Nemesis158

Here is Mine. Rainmeter beta 2.1 with Enigma, and my own custom wallpaper, which can be found here: http://nemesis158.deviantart.com/art/Fields-Of-Gold-247402933

aaaaand here it is


----------



## Shogon




----------



## MrExcite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugen87*


Worked great, hella boss. Much thx


Cool, did the weather and hdd feeds come through as well, or any wallpapers ?

Just wondering as I am new to Rainmeter also.


----------



## outtamymind

currently the one on desktop #1


----------



## xcluded




----------



## HWI

Simple mode engage. The backgrounds were made by someone here on OCN, but their name escapes me atm.


----------



## snelan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Simple mode engage. The backgrounds were made by someone here on OCN, but their name escapes me atm.










Didn't make the first background, that's why it was under Special Mention. But I did make the second! Thanks using it









~Sean


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Didn't make the first background, that's why it was under Special Mention. But I did make the second! Thanks using it









~Sean


lol
I was just about to come back and edit in the link to your thread cause I just found it. Guess I don't have to now. BTW, you make some excellent wallpapers, thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## snelan

No problem! I also do requests (If they are within reason, I won't make you 20 different wallpapers for free lol) so if you want something specific don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14470491*
> No problem! I also do requests (If they are within reason, I won't make you 20 different wallpapers for free lol) so if you want something specific don't hesitate to PM me!


Hmmm, I may hit you up on that. Get like a Thermalright, MSI, or Intel, etc wallpaper and cycle through them. Would be cool and simple.


----------



## Jbar1011

I love my desktop, i change the background every month or so but the icons on my taskbar are stacks like on rocketdock and macs.

if u want a sick desktop, i recommend u google Rainmeter and Standalonestack2.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14470531*
> Hmmm, I may hit you up on that. Get like a Thermalright, MSI, or Intel, etc wallpaper and cycle through them. Would be cool and simple.


Cool









Like I said, just shoot me a PM when you're ready


----------



## Korruptive

and my login screen


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14470058*


can you share the link? 1920X1080?









very nice


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrExcite;14461773*
> Cool, did the weather and hdd feeds come through as well, or any wallpapers ?
> 
> Just wondering as I am new to Rainmeter also.


Every thing showed up all at once ontop of one another. So I closed everything then went one by one and checked um out. All the feeds came through, even the 3 usb thumb drives showed up.

The clock was huge, but I learned some playing with the size and positions. Ima play with the weather and network skin, next


----------



## Trifecta Smoke

New to rainmeter, so I thought I'd share mine. Took a few hours of tweaking to get used to things, and damn this is so addicting.










Been a big fan of the anime black rock shooter lately


----------



## 161029

^Japan is awesome in every way. Anime is one of them.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trifecta Smoke;14485196*
> New to rainmeter, so I thought I'd share mine. Took a few hours of tweaking to get used to things, and damn this is so addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a big fan of the anime black rock shooter lately


I demand to know what that app is you're running.


----------



## blampars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptive;14470685*


might i get a copy of this please @ 1920x1080?


----------



## lieschen-mueller

left side on second monitor is my media engine connected to a ht sound system, all other work is done on the right side


----------



## mbudden




----------



## De-Zant

Very sexy, mbudden.


----------



## mbudden

Simple and to the point.
No need for clutter or silly docks.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## jeffries7

I hate seeing people with recycle bins


----------



## mbudden

I hate seeing people with unnecessary, long system trays.


----------



## jeffries7

I got 10 inches on you, i have room to spare


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7;14486593*
> I got 10 inches on you, i have room to spare


I find my 24" tiny, I try to keep everything as minimal as possible









Why is Rainmeter so common?
It's kinda pointless


----------



## De-Zant

Resolution plays a much larger factor in how big a screen FEELS instead of the actual size, alex.

I only have 20" per monitor but it's kinda big at 2048x1536


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14486936*
> Resolution plays a much larger factor in how big a screen FEELS instead of the actual size, alex.
> 
> I only have 20" per monitor but it's kinda big at 2048x1536


But I mean both, I don't want to go up in size but not res. Or similarly go up in size but down in size.

I would want to go up to 2560x1440 / 2560x1600 and 30"


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm so jealous of everyone with awesome rainmeter configs. I've tried to set a really nice one up myself, but it's so annoying messing around with skins and config files.


----------



## De-Zant

Meh. Size is not a big factor. Though I wouldn't really mind getting a 30" if there was one for sale for cheap.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14486988*
> I'm so jealous of everyone with awesome rainmeter configs. I've tried to set a really nice one up myself, but it's so annoying messing around with skins and config files.


I just used the stock Enigma one, I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Alex132

I just don't have the moeniez ;w;!
I would get IPS over 99.9% of good good CRTs though. I love widescreen too much.
FW900 for cheap would be amazing


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14487028*
> I just don't have the moeniez ;w;!
> I would get IPS over 99.9% of good good CRTs though. I love widescreen too much.
> FW900 for cheap would be amazing


You love widescreen? That's why I have 3 of these things. My aspect ratio is double the width of any "widescreen" plus some more.

If you happen to find some Fw900, it's quite likely to get one for cheap. Especially if they are hard to find. But come on, you're in RSA, you should be able to find some much better than I have.


----------



## Alex132

What?
Are you serious?
I can't find ANY flat panel CRT's, heck I can't find 24" IPSs under $600!


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14487072*
> What?
> Are you serious?
> I can't find ANY flat panel CRT's, heck I can't find 24" IPSs under $600!


I know what you mean. I was looking for some a while ago (needed them for wallpaper thing), but all of em were way out of my price range. I'm happy with my U2311H though, even if it isn't true IPS.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Mine before new Dell U3011 arrives next week







So freaking excited

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/1084916-yesssss.html


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14487072*
> What?
> Are you serious?
> I can't find ANY flat panel CRT's, heck I can't find 24" IPSs under $600!


Searching once ain't enough. Search like once per day for a month and surely you'll see a used trinitron pop up somewhere. The only FW900 I've seen was in northern finland though, too far away.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14487128*
> *Mine before new Dell U3011 arrives next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So freaking excited*
> http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/1084916-yesssss.html
> 
> -snip-


Lets trade, seriously you don't want a U3011, it's too awesome. I'll cut you a deal and give you my U2311h free of charge.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14487241*
> Lets trade, seriously you don't want a U3011, it's too awesome. I'll cut you a deal and give you my U2311h free of charge.


Ummm how bout....


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezebyte;14487294*
> Ummm how bout....


lol but in all seriousness you better get a TV/Monitor calibrator for that beast.

Something like this.


----------



## [email protected]

omg that gif is hilarious! I was expecting him to say "Hereeeeeeeeee's Wonka!" But no this was even better! lol.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Im not anal about color accuracy unlike other peeps, i'll tweak till it looks right in sRGB mode and leave it alone, but thats just me


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14485917*
> Simple and to the point.
> No need for clutter or silly docks.


True that. It's a shame that the recycle bin wasn't covered though. How did you change the taskbar though?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7;14486593*
> I got 10 inches on you, i have room to spare


Um. That's not my sig rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14486926*
> Why is Rainmeter so common?
> It's kinda pointless


Are you trolling?
Clearly I can get my weather report without having to open my web browser.
If I had my RSS feed up, I could see what kind of nonsense is brewing on OCN.

It offers functionality, it's not just looks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14486988*
> I'm so jealous of everyone with awesome rainmeter configs. I've tried to set a really nice one up myself, but it's so annoying messing around with skins and config files.


It's not that hard really. But does take some time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;14487355*
> True that. It's a shame that the recycle bin wasn't covered though. How did you change the taskbar though?


It's a different theme.
http://ap-graphik.deviantart.com/art/Soft7-2-0-161602097?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Fwindows7%2Fvisualstyle&qo=8


----------



## zelix

Here's mine i just put together:


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix;14487637*
> Here's mine i just put together:
> 
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/6254024/img/Random/2011-Desktop.png


It looks very vibrant, I like it









This is an old one I created for my laptop last year. I had to remove it because it killed my battery


















I also have a Rainmeter theme on my desktop although it isn't that fancy at all. Maybe I'll create a new one when I have the time.


----------



## pale




----------



## Steev08




----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale*












Nice and simple, love it!

Here's some of mine:

























Changes a lot, but I tend to use the last one the most often


----------



## murderbymodem

Here's mine atm. It's nothing special at all. I really need to get rainmeter going or something.









Also, has anybody enountered the problem where they cannot make the Windows 7 taskbar thin while it is vertical instead of horizontal? Here's a thread about it. I can't get it to be thin, even after trying every method in that thread.









I'd like my main monitor's taskbar to be on the left of my primary monitor (which is on the right), and my Ultramon taskbar to be on the right of my secondary monitor. Sadly when I use small icons in the taskbar, the Ultramon taskbar is super slim while the main taskbar is huge.


----------



## superj1977




----------



## theonedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spicy61*


can you share the link? 1920X1080?









very nice



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spicy61*


WOA. where can i get that?


InterfaceLift is where those specific wallpapers came from. A lot of the nature and city scape scenes in this thread come from InterfaceLift.

Here are the links to the 2 you were referring to, just select your res and download:

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/d...inter_sun.html

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/d...tree_hill.html

Be sure to bookmark the site for future use.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Haven't updated in a while.

And just because, with my Foobar:


----------



## snelan

How'd you get Foobar transparent and simplistic like that?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


How'd you get Foobar transparent and simplistic like that?


Absolute Glass 3 Skin

One of the biggest reasons for my recent switch from Winamp to Foobar. A lot of the Winamp skins I found were clunky with too many buttons/menus/EQs thrown on top. Anyone who knows me I'm a huge lover of simplicity and clean aesthetics, so this skin really won me over.


----------



## snelan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Absolute Glass 3 Skin

One of the biggest reasons for my recent switch from Winamp to Foobar. A lot of the Winamp skins I found were clunky with too many buttons/menus/EQs thrown on top. Anyone who knows me I'm a huge lover of simplicity and clean aesthetics, so this skin really won me over.










Nice, thanks. I'm going for a full transparent look and iTunes is like the big thing that sticks out because it's not transparent.


----------



## snelan

Wait, is there anywhere to grab it and move it around or is it stuck in the middle all the time? It seems that I can only resize it.

EDIT: Nevermind, saw on deviantART it's the middle mouse.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Wait, is there anywhere to grab it and move it around or is it stuck in the middle all the time? It seems that I can only resize it.

EDIT: Nevermind, saw on deviantART it's the middle mouse.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Nice and simple, love it!

Here's some of mine:

























Changes a lot, but I tend to use the last one the most often










Deadmau5 + MLP? lol. Epic combo.

This is my desktop's current state (Wallpaper cycles ... also, I just discovered foobar ...







)


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;14495579*
> Deadmau5 + MLP? lol. Epic combo.
> 
> This is my desktop's current state (Wallpaper cycles ... also, I just discovered foobar ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol at first it looked like the limb was the parrot's foot and he was just taking a really big step.


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

is just me or does the chick on my wallpaper have a mustache? Think I need to change that, just noticed the red lips when I applied it then saw the mustache when I uploaded it

edit what about this one:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;14495579*
> This is my desktop's current state (Wallpaper cycles ... also, I just discovered foobar ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have to have this wallpaper. Amazing.

I'll post my desktop's desktop once i have it back up and running..


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;14502378*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> is just me or does the chick on my wallpaper have a mustache? Think I need to change that, just noticed the red lips when I applied it then saw the mustache when I uploaded it


At first I thought you meant the dark line right above her top lip, then I saw what you meant.

All women have hair, and a camera angle like that and the right (or wrong in these cases) will show things like that. Unfortunately she seems to have quite dark hair, and the more I look at that, the worse it seems to look, but I doubt it's visible at all in person.
She's hating the Macro right now.

Maybe replace it with one focused on another part than around the mouth.









That Parrot wallpaper rocks.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14496186*
> lol at first it looked like the limb was the parrot's foot and he was just taking a really big step.


lol, dude, I never noticed that till you said it!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007;14502473*
> I have to have this wallpaper. Amazing.
> 
> I'll post my desktop's desktop once i have it back up and running..


Thankee. I just uploaded it on imageshack so you can grab it from there:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/134bh.png/


----------



## Jvalen

I like Windows phone 7 template so much that I actually found a theme on it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;14502378*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> is just me or does the chick on my wallpaper have a mustache? Think I need to change that, just noticed the red lips when I applied it then saw the mustache when I uploaded it
> 
> edit what about this one:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Can I have your chrome icon?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14507641*
> Can I have your chrome icon?


yeah, at work when I get home tonight I will look up the link.


----------



## Rookie1337

They're a little old.


----------



## yilgrim




----------



## TUDJ




----------



## consume

I'm really a fan of simplicity + metro so i personally think this looks awesome:


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


I'm really a fan of simplicity + metro so i personally think this looks awesome: 










Hell yes


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14507641*
> Can I have your chrome icon?


here is the link to the icon pack, sorry for the delay been busy and almost forgot:
http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


here is the link to the icon pack, sorry for the delay been busy and almost forgot:
http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570


Thanks!


----------



## LuminatX

22" and 19"
looking to get a matching one to my current 22, would be much nicer.


----------



## [email protected]

Transformer fan eh? Maybe you oughta get a Transformer theme on your case and motherboard to go along with your desktop? lol.


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Transformer fan eh? Maybe you oughta get a Transformer theme on your case and motherboard to go along with your desktop? lol.


If my case would transform..ohhhbooyyy.


----------



## Monocog007

Hows this? It was 1080p, tinypic resized it.


----------



## Opp47

heres my frst attempt at rainmeter.. any suggestions/criticism is welcome


----------



## Darren9




----------



## pale_neon




----------



## Brulf

Contributing


----------



## Arksz

This is what I currently have on my Macbook Pro. Ill get my Desktop later.


----------



## snelan




----------



## snelan

And here's my laptop


----------



## Rouge_

There's mine, it cycles through a few backgrounds. Nice desktops to all.


----------



## Mugen87

Found a nice pic, so changed up the background.









Multiple redundant upon redundant defcon systems, for when SHTF hits the fan.









Not at all my system. Im not there yet, let me say. Just to boss to pass up.

edit: change up some colors


----------



## HWI

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## BillOhio

[/URL]

A quick shot not to far from my Apartment in Downtown Toronto.


----------



## Rouge_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;14681014*
> Found a nice pic, so changed up the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple redundant upon redundant defcon systems, for when SHTF hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all my system. Im not there yet, let me say. Just to boss to pass up.
> 
> edit: change up some colors


Wow very nice background dude.


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;14728799*


wooaahhhhhhh. Those wallpapers... must ... have ... What symbols are those anyway?


----------



## snelan

I imagine you made those?


----------



## mbudden

I have those wallpapers...
Someone sent them to me.
I can't remember for what game they're from.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I like my desktop to be empty... well, mostly empty.


----------



## Stasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;14728799*


Do want. Share source? =)


----------



## mbudden

Those look diff than the ones I have...
But here they are in a bunch of diff res's.
They're from Starcraft
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16057926/Sharing/wallpapers.rar


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14731745*
> I have those wallpapers...
> Someone sent them to me.
> I can't remember for what game they're from.


Starcraft









right is terran, middle is protoss and left is zerg.


----------



## Singledigit

I have a question. There any way to have 2 different "wallpapers" if i 2 different screen sizes? I run a 1920x1080 (24") and a 1650x1050 (22") screens.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yes absolutely. Download a free program named DisplayFusion. I use it to do exactly what you have described and it works very well.


----------



## Rebelord

Same here. Like to keep it clean. 
Background is a pic I took while on deployment to Japan. We were at a FOB. Did a 30sec exposure shot; yes the AV8BII was taking off. Thats why it's position light looks like a laser beam.


----------



## Stasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14732038*
> Those look diff than the ones I have...
> But here they are in a bunch of diff res's.
> They're from Starcraft
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16057926/Sharing/wallpapers.rar


Thanks for the pack! They same to be the same to me just with the quote and artist name removed.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit;14732653*
> I have a question. There any way to have 2 different "wallpapers" if i 2 different screen sizes? I run a 1920x1080 (24") and a 1650x1050 (22") screens.


You can just tell windows to stretch to fit. I did that for a while.

Now I use John's Background Switcher which lets you have the same or different pictures on each monitor, set the wallpapers as a slide show, or change the wallpapers at any interval you chose, use friends pictures from facebook, use Vladstudio wallpapers from the 'net, use RSS feeds, and tons of other stuff.

I have it set to change my multimonitor wallpaper at bootup and then exit from memory.

http://johnsadventures.com/software/backgroundswitcher/


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless;14729231*
> wooaahhhhhhh. Those wallpapers... must ... have ... What symbols are those anyway?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stasis;14731986*
> Do want. Share source? =)


http://keyan3d.deviantart.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14730424*
> I imagine you made those?


Hah! I wish!

I could if I wanted though. I just realized how to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;14732057*
> Starcraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right is terran, middle is protoss and left is zerg.


Got that backwards. Zerg is right, Terran is left.


----------



## Remix65

i may need some spice on mine but i never get to see my desktop.
just plain black.








24 port - 30 land - 24 port


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rouge_;14676621*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's mine, it cycles through a few backgrounds. Nice desktops to all.


i used these stock backgrounds. they're nice.


----------



## 01Minecrafter




----------



## iamlongtime

I rate the above (penis thing) as: EH?/10










Gotta do all my orbs again in blue post an update when done (They're on my hidden rocket dock too!)


----------



## crashdummy35

BF3 image and Event Horizon theme:


----------



## Markeh

That's my sigrig.


----------



## S3RK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;14610294*


How'd you manage that? Do want...


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11918799*


lovely my city!


----------



## crashdummy35

@ 01Minecrafter: Yeah, IE, I need it for some web sites--no getting around that.

Not sure about the gun. I think it's an M4 with a foregrip. Those screenies are on one of the pages of the BF3 thread.


----------



## Stasis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dklimitless*


wooaahhhhhhh. Those wallpapers... must ... have ... What symbols are those anyway?


If you're interested, I found them in a different shade:




























Protoss is unfortunately a bit smaller resolution, but still 1920x1080.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3RK*


How'd you manage that? Do want...


Its a custom Rainmeter (except the systray, that's an objectDock dock). The link in my sig attempts to explain how to make some of it.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ChaosBlades




----------



## WroLeader




----------



## armen16




----------



## 01Minecrafter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14762693*
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/foroverclocknet.jpg/http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5480/foroverclocknet.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


YOU ARE A KING, XP FOR THE WIN!

(Yes caps, im srs.)


----------



## Asmodean




----------



## Greensystemsgo

same since jan.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

For Ubuntu, anyway...


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14754612*
> I rate the above (penis thing) as: EH?/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do all my orbs again in blue post an update when done (They're on my hidden rocket dock too!)


Sorry for quoting the image. However, how did you get that much transparency for your folders when open? I cant figure it out. =(

Ski


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm getting a lot of ideas scanning through this thread, might be about time to change it up.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;14766317*
> Sorry for quoting the image. However, how did you get that much transparency for your folders when open? I cant figure it out. =(
> 
> Ski


You need to patch some system files (Ux Theme Patcher or similar) and run a custom theme, normally a dark/black one along with Fullglass.exe.


----------



## HoodooTheGreat

Enjoy


----------



## Hoodcom

One of my machines:


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoodooTheGreat;14766737*
> Enjoy


Props to Ronald Jenkees!!


----------



## robwadeson

Sorry if this has been asked before but where/how do you guys find those extremely attractive wallpapers? I know there's something called rainmeter but doesn't it only give you gadgets?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodcom;14767669*
> One of my machines:


original, now.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;14768378*
> Sorry if this has been asked before but where/how do you guys find those extremely attractive wallpapers? I know there's something called rainmeter but doesn't it only give you gadgets?


Try deviantart and virtualcustoms ...


----------



## Mergatroid

http://www.desktopstarships.com/

Lots of stuff there.


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## spiderm0nkey

For wallpapers visit these sites.

wallbase.cc
nik.bot.nu
4walled.org

They scrape images of the wallpaper boards on websites like 4chan so there are thousands and thousands of walls to browse through. 4chan.org/wg is good too


----------



## Roxyms

:0


----------



## Roxyms

*







Very clean how I like it







*


----------



## Roxyms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WroLeader;14763791*


Hehe, this wallpaper is off of Deviant art







I have it also with about 10 others


----------



## Roxyms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix;14487637*
> Here's mine i just put together:


Mmmm, where inearth did you get that date & time and cpu usage etc??


----------



## adamkatt




----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roxyms*


Mmmm, where inearth did you get that date & time and cpu usage etc??










First four posts was a Quadpost!
Nice one









There is an edit button btw >_>
It's at the bottom right of your post


----------



## ricken

Hey Alex132, what's the source of that My Little Pony winter wallpaper you posted a bit back? Looks cool. I'd PM you for it, but I don't think you can PM here lol.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricken;14845858*
> Hey Alex132, what's the source of that My Little Pony winter wallpaper you posted a bit back? Looks cool. I'd PM you for it, but I don't think you can PM here lol.


You can, just you don't have enough posts.


----------



## Enfluenza

just discovered a WP7 theme and fell in love with it ever since i laid eyes on it!
i like it much more than dynamic black i had from before...nothing against dynamic black tho, its still a great theme








if any1 wants the WP7 theme PM me!

also cant decide on which to use as wallpaper. ponies or nvidia (even tho i have Radeon in here currently







)?
























and the ponies:


----------



## ii Wingman

What's that theme you have?


----------



## renaldy




----------



## rafety58




----------



## rashbeep




----------



## armen16




----------



## Brulf

Well then what's all this


----------



## kgury




----------



## mironccr345




----------



## spiderm0nkey

Original size is 3200 x 1080


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11918799*


If anyone can find this wallpaper in 5760x1080, I would be thankful. I cant find this wallpaper anywhere and I want it so bad.


----------



## crashdummy35

PM whipple16 ..?


----------



## HWI

I've got that wallpaper actually, but it's only dual monitor wide, not triple.


----------



## chrisjag92

This may be a stupid question.. but how do you guys make your task bar darker and transparent like a lot of you have instead of just the generic one?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjag92;14887016*
> This may be a stupid question.. but how do you guys make your task bar darker and transparent like a lot of you have instead of just the generic one?


Either we're using a custom theme or you can set it to be less transparent etc in the settings.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisjag92*


This may be a stupid question.. but how do you guys make your task bar darker and transparent like a lot of you have instead of just the generic one?


VC. Read read and read, go through the tutorials before trying to change system files .... Some of the newer themes come with installers. But, it still takes a little doing to get it all done right.

In the end it's worth it though.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Heres mine......


----------



## Warblade31

Have you considered using rocketdock? It would look great with those icons on your desktop. This is mine for the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

Get out of here you stupid spammer.


----------



## silvrr

Mine for now, usually changes quite a bit.


----------



## Pilith

Here is my desktop. Someday I'll play with rainmeter enough integrate into the desktop like many people have done.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

It's older but it is till the same


----------



## Warblade31

Cool Desktop!


----------



## ntuason




----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;14899920*


I love the Mac desktops. The finder bar just seems so nice and convenient but there aren't any Windows alternatives that can stand up to it


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I actually helped customize the Steam skin via input to the author


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14893417*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's older but it is till the same


Wow, that is an amazing desktop, what is it you run? is it windows? and what else?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14900771*
> I love the Mac desktops. The finder bar just seems so nice and convenient but there aren't any Windows alternatives that can stand up to it


That i like aswell! i want something like that :'( i'm stuck with the stock windows 7 thingy.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0;14907341*
> Wow, that is an amazing desktop, what is it you run? is it windows? and what else?


It's Windows. Looks like Rainmeter and Ominio 7


----------



## phz10

Heres my current, nothing special.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## De-Zant

^Wallpaper? Thanks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Here you go 

Another cool one...

And another...

And finally another.

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected]

No wonder you use HUGE monitors. Really what's the point in using 5960x1200? Don't you get game problems with a resolution like that? I know totally games aren't supported like that.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14980919*
> No wonder you use HUGE monitors. Really what's the point in using 5960x1200? Don't you get game problems with a resolution like that? I know totally games aren't supported like that.


More desktop space.

Veeery wide screen gaming.

It's technically 3 1920x1200 monitors, not one huge monitor.

And most games do support it properly, and it's great fun I tell ya!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14981339*
> More desktop space.
> 
> Veeery wide screen gaming.
> 
> It's technically 3 1920x1200 monitors, not one huge monitor.
> 
> And most games do support it properly, and it's great fun I tell ya!


What he said. Gaming is a dream with my setup. Also, so much room for multitasking. I can be doing many things at once!


----------



## ak89

Xmonad + Xmobar + AWN on Arch Linux


----------



## macca_dj

Attachment 229683


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*










It's older but it is till the same


Details please!


----------



## NorCa




----------



## bnmbnm




----------



## brackberry

My desktop for this month



on 2x 1920x1080 23" displays.


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*












i want more details on this, it looks amazing. i want it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleblanc;15026022*
> i want more details on this, it looks amazing. i want it.


Or. Start Googling on how to theme.


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15026252*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or. Start Googling on how to theme.


Or he could just tell me what the theme is called


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleblanc;15026359*
> Or he could just tell me what the theme is called


LRN2GOOG
http://seahorsepip.deviantart.com/art/Wave-200072592?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Fwindows7%2Fvisualstyle%20Theme&qo=23

Now all you have to do is go find the icons. Like I said, learn to use Google.


----------



## Defiance665




----------



## XCII




----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleblanc*


Or he could just tell me what the theme is called


the theme's already been posted but the icons are called flurry. you can find them on deviantart as well. and mbudden nice to see someone use soft7, one of my favourite vs'.

anyways i've changed mine yet again, i tend to do that a lot..


----------



## Opp47

Heres Mine











Small Update


----------



## dev1ance




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*












really like the paper, can I get a link please?


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## daydream99

Like my xp desktop better than my 7


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Cannot be bothered to mess with Rainmeter. But, I have to say alot of your desktops are really sleek, esp. rashbeeps'

note: this image is downsized


----------



## csm725

My desktop -


----------



## Phil~




----------



## BlackandDecker

Here's mine.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Here's mine. 
*YODA*


That is one awesome background...


----------



## De-Zant




----------



## EVILNOK

I haven't changed it in a while. This thread always makes me want to though.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Xristo

Heres mine again ..


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


Heres mine again ..











Original wallpaper link please.

Also, a question for you rainmeter guys. I am configuring my first rainmeter and I found a combination of a few themes I would like to use together. After I have it all set and done, how do I go about backing it up as a theme file or getting it all set back up in the case of a format situation. Occasionally I like to reformat to keep the computer clean. Thanks for the help. Will post desktop when it is finished. Might take a little bit because of work.


----------



## csm725

http://rainmeter.net/forum/viewtopic...100fe73ebc7bc1

Check that out.


----------



## rdr09

my laptop . . .


----------



## pezcore




----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15055780*
> http://rainmeter.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=374&sid=62a28344463bc2590a100fe73ebc7bc1
> 
> Check that out.


None of the pictures load in that link, so I cant physcially see where the save setting is that allows me to create a theme and ini file for my configuration.


----------



## rdasch3

I think I found it in the manage rainmeter menu. Under the themes tab there are 3 checkboxes used for saving themse and a name text field. Pretty sure this is it. I would appreciate if someone would chime in and tell me if I am correct or not just to be sure.

Still working on my rainmeter. So addicting. I feel this need to go through every skin on the websites to make sure I didn't pass up anything good.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15059947*
> I think I found it in the manage rainmeter menu. Under the themes tab there are 3 checkboxes used for saving themse and a name text field. Pretty sure this is it. I would appreciate if someone would chime in and tell me if I am correct or not just to be sure.
> 
> Still working on my rainmeter. So addicting. I feel this need to go through every skin on the websites to make sure I didn't pass up anything good.


I've never backed mine up but there's a RainBackup in the startmenu that makes an Rmskin - I'd prolly do that. And yes, I've found it very addicting - once you've tried everyone else's skins you might start making your own.


----------



## rdasch3

Yeah, I occasionally do formats, so I know I will need it. I will test the backup on my laptop since it has no rainmeter and I need a new laptop anyway.


----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09;15055902*
> my laptop . . .


Why did you save it as a GIF? Just asking


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15060108*
> Yeah, I occasionally do formats, so I know I will need it. I will test the backup on my laptop since it has no rainmeter and I need a new laptop anyway.


All of the skins go to Documents\Rainmeter\Skins, you'd just need that folder to be able to re-load them in a new Rainmeter install.


----------



## Jeffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;15054320*
> Heres mine again ..


Like this one


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


All of the skins go to Documents\\Rainmeter\\Skins, you'd just need that folder to be able to re-load them in a new Rainmeter install.


That will save my configuration and where everything is saved too?


----------



## MaxFTW

How did i not discover rainmeter before? D:


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffie*


Like this one










haha cheers mate , i dont blame you ! lamborghini , sex on wheels . I had to make it myself the pic was extremely large and theres no good eyefinity wallpapers so i create my own based on my resolution =D here it is .

I put the lamborghini logo and the bull , lined up the L with the bulls tail .. looks kinda cool =)

6112x1080 , enjoy .










this was the original , downsized ..


----------



## rdasch3

Nice work. Thanks dude. Rep up for it.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Nice work. Thanks dude. Rep up for it.


awsome , thanks champ .. ill be making some more during the week , make sure to check back !


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


It's Windows. Looks like Rainmeter and Ominio 7


yup


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;15064307*
> awsome , thanks champ .. ill be making some more during the week , make sure to check back !


Sweet. Its really tough to find good surround backgrounds. Im a big fan of abstract and very simplistic backgrounds too if you ever make those. Ill definitely check back.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15051123*
> I haven't changed it in a while. This thread always makes me want to though.


oooo. where's can i get the original native res wally?


----------



## LuminatX

lovin my new ps3 controller wallpaper haha.
console killer.


----------



## l_Will_l

Funny this just came up. I just finished putting a quick one together. I liked the Razer image, and because not only did my chip not come with a case badge, neither did my motherboard. So I figured I would just put them on the wallpaper. It is also my login screen.


----------



## tipsytoto

op ftw.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;15070119*
> oooo. where's can i get the original native res wally?


I actually found it on Reddit looking through random posts. I have no idea where it is originally from.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

sharks


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15156709*
> I actually found it on Reddit looking through random posts. I have no idea where it is originally from.


found it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_Castle

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2478/castle_of_decay.html

http://www.42cacher.de/on_tour/das-spukschloss-in-den-ardennen

looks awesome. i want to live there.


----------



## Chuggerboom




----------



## HWI

My current desktop.


----------



## bane-o

Here's mine. Original background had the Blue/white color scheme. I photoshopped a stock image of the orange and balck scheme on top of it cause I like those colors better obviously; because that's the color of bike I bought. Original wallpaper files are attached.


----------



## ak89




----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*











sharks










How do you get Rainmeter to look this cool? Every time I've ever messed with it, it seemed incredibly uncustomizable, and the style depended heavily on the authors of the plugins or w/e they're called.

Is the Xonar window just the open window, or part of the desktop?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15176056*
> How do you get Rainmeter to look this cool? Every time I've ever messed with it, it seemed incredibly uncustomizable, and the style depended heavily on the authors of the plugins or w/e they're called.
> 
> Is the Xonar window just the open window, or part of the desktop?


Rainmeter+illustro+WP7 theme, the xonar window is just open.


----------



## Hartk1213

My transformers wallpaper is pretty sick i made it myself in Photoshop CS5 its res is 3200 x 900 spanning across two monitors


----------



## bayourebel

Using rainmeter and omnimo. Once I figured everything out its not that hard to customize. I like it so far.


----------



## Reshkar

Simple use of Rainmeter inc.


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

This is my laptop 
Rate it !
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/unledkk.png/


----------



## l_Will_l

I am enjoying that Transformers Wallpaper. New background and Rocketdock, so I thought I would post again.


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## Sagaris

Another Omnimo user here! Right screen is the main screen and is usually occupied by a browser of VLC, so Optimus being the awesome one is on the left. =P


----------



## neonraver

My rig with its new monitor. Old one on the right as my secondary:










Got back from Disney World not that long ago, not my pics. They change every 30 seconds independent of each other. Using DisplayFusion to manage the 2 monitors.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*












That turtle wallpaper, my gf would love, where to get it?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Could use some help making it look more sleek. (meaning the icons)


----------



## Backfat




----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15295311*


Is that a dock where you've got your tray icons stacked up in rows? Could you tell me how please.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15295352*
> Is that a dock where you've got your tray icons stacked up in rows? Could you tell me how please.


Yup, Nexus.

http://www.winstep.net/nexus.asp


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15295376*
> Yup, Nexus.
> 
> http://www.winstep.net/nexus.asp


Thanks


----------



## Darkchi2




----------



## EternalRest

Dinner time! Meatloaf<3


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful;15261249*
> That turtle wallpaper, my gf would love, where to get it?


I think I found it on wallbase but I just uploaded it here.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15295311*


Have a link to the background?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;15305811*
> Have a link to the background?


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2397/starry_night.html


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Nerd Joke:

How does one post his desk top?

getit?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;15309427*
> Nerd Joke:
> 
> How does one post his desk top?
> 
> getit?


no u


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

You don't getit, you aren't nerdynough


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;15309427*
> Nerd Joke:
> 
> How does one post his desk top?
> 
> getit?


Not funny.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15309396*
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2397/starry_night.html


Thanks


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10;15265293*
> Could use some help making it look more sleek. (meaning the icons)


Cool desktop. Good books.

Have you read The Sword of Truth, series by Terry Goodkind?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10;15265293*
> Could use some help making it look more sleek. (meaning the icons)


Delete all the icons. Use CCleaner instead of the recycle bin, and use the "Search programs and files" field in the start menu. Press start, type the name of the program, and it's there.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;15321607*
> Delete all the icons. Use CCleaner instead of the recycle bin, and use the "Search programs and files" field in the start menu. Press start, type the name of the program, and it's there.


I use launchy. There is also executor.
My recycle bin is pin in my start menu.
It's quite easy to have a clean desktop.


----------



## yfz350rider




----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yfz350rider;15322606*


Do they make that in a single and double setup too...? That's sexy....


----------



## yfz350rider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15323068*
> Do they make that in a single and double setup too...? That's sexy....


Im not sure I found it while googling for 5760x1080 pictures.


----------



## Fasista

Mine!
Clean and simple


----------



## xartion

*Clean Desktop* (full link here)









*Dirty Desktop* (full link here)


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15328683*
> *Clean Desktop* (full link here)
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/1433/cleandesk.jpg
> 
> *Dirty Desktop* (full link here)
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2145/dirtydesk.jpg


Wow, what theme are you using?


----------



## Eduardv

Keep it simple guys


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;15341026*
> Wow, what theme are you using?


It is my customized version of "Nite" from the APPOWS 2010 theme suite


----------



## outtamymind

my current laptop desktop. which also happens to be the same across my other computers.


----------



## brackberry

getting ready for BF3









If anyone knows where else I can find any high res BF3 wallpapers let me know via PM!


----------



## NFL

Just got done redoing mine...think the results were well worth it


----------



## snelan

Fresh install, feels good man! (About 2 days old)

Just wanted to keep it simple this time, installed some themes, and changed the start buttons.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;15374584*
> Fresh install, feels good man! (About 2 days old)
> 
> Just wanted to keep it simple this time, installed some themes, and changed the start buttons.


Do want! I don't like most themes, but that's nice and clean. Is it publicly available and if so, do you know where I can find it?


----------



## onestack

still trying to decide what i want in the blank spot on bottom!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onestack;15374704*
> still trying to decide what i want in the blank spot on bottom!


Wow that's a lot of info on your desktop, neat.

Mine isn't fancy, but I don't think I have posted my main PC's desktop. So. Here it is:


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot;15374637*
> Do want! I don't like most themes, but that's nice and clean. Is it publicly available and if so, do you know where I can find it?


Got it right here! Theme I think there is another user on here using this theme, or one like it. It's an awesome, simplistic theme, but I gotta warn you, the close, minimize, etc buttons are made really small with this theme.

EDIT: I can send you that wallpaper too if you want (it was actually just a texture that I used to make another wallpaper a while back so it's like 3000x3000, I just set it to "center")


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;15374913*
> Got it right here! Theme I think there is another user on here using this theme, or one like it. It's an awesome, simplistic theme, but I gotta warn you, the close, minimize, etc buttons are made really small with this theme.
> 
> EDIT: I can send you that wallpaper too if you want (it was actually just a texture that I used to make another wallpaper a while back so it's like 3000x3000, I just set it to "center")


Thanks







I don't mind small buttons, so it's all good. I don't particularly need the wallpaper, thanks though! I've grown kinda tired of the default look of 7


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot;15375912*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind small buttons, so it's all good. I don't particularly need the wallpaper, thanks though! I've grown kinda tired of the default look of 7


I know exactly what you mean. Stock 7 is nice, but it's nice to change it up a bit.

Glad I could help


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;15374913*
> Got it right here! Theme I think there is another user on here using this theme, or one like it. It's an awesome, simplistic theme, but I gotta warn you, the close, minimize, etc buttons are made really small with this theme.
> 
> EDIT: I can send you that wallpaper too if you want (it was actually just a texture that I used to make another wallpaper a while back so it's like 3000x3000, I just set it to "center")


Hey, Ill take the wallpaper. looks great!


----------



## maximus20895

I can't seem to find a theme where the network, cpu and HDDs all have graphs! I'm really picky.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15328683*
> *Clean Desktop* (full link here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dirty Desktop* (full link here)


wallpaper source please?


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;15376537*
> Hey, Ill take the wallpaper. looks great!


Here ya go! I re sized it back to 1080p.


----------



## snelan

A little more work on the theme.


----------



## alextheawesome




----------



## Mugen87

What are you all using to change the start button? I tried a few things but seemed like I needed to install a bunch of stuff just for the start button.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;15387765*
> What are you all using to change the start button? I tried a few things but seemed like I needed to install a bunch of stuff just for the start button.


I just use "Windows 7 Start Button Changer". Just download and run the .exe, it's really easy.









Link


----------



## snelan

Some more updates to the theme.


----------



## csm725

Nice works on the Appows theme.
Try using a text-based Rainmeter skin, or Omnimo with a black/white theme. Enigma doesn't really work here.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15407330*
> Nice works on the Appows theme.
> Try using a text-based Rainmeter skin, or Omnimo with a black/white theme. Enigma doesn't really work here.


I agree, I am a total noob when it comes to Rainmeter, so I basically just left it at that. I will try the Omnimo theme though.


----------



## snelan

Alright first stages of new skin. Not sure if I wanna keep the Win8 style icons, I might just want the text.


----------



## WarIV

My 4G Se7en Futurist Desktop


----------



## WarIV




----------



## csm725

Snelan,
You could cycle through the modes and see if any matches a bit more, maybe black on white?


----------



## EVILNOK

I change my desktop pic once or twice a week but for now:








RocketDock is usually hidden except on mouseover. The only thing on desktop is usually the clock/shutdown thing.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15408038*
> Snelan,
> You could cycle through the modes and see if any matches a bit more, maybe black on white?


Eh?

I added some transparency, as straight white/black kinda stood out too much.


----------



## csm725

Not bad...


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15408351*
> Not bad...


Thanks, I like that way more too. I'm sure I'll continue to play around with it though. I'll post any major updates.

+rep


----------



## csm725

No problem


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

This is my desktop

Sent from my iPod touch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasd.alltheway;15408430*
> This is my desktop
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch 4g using Tapatalk


Pro.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone else have any good BF3 wallpapers? Something a bit incredible than these original ones that are out there?


----------



## vinton13




----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Eh?

I added some transparency, as straight white/black kinda stood out too much.










Man, I can never get my rainmeter and taskbar to look like that.


----------



## StatiiC

=)


----------



## Cpt.Teacup




----------



## snelan

Some more minor changes.


----------



## vinton13

@snelan

I may or may not be in love with all of your desktops so far.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13;15419375*
> @snelan
> 
> I may or may not be in love with all of your desktops so far.


Thanks







I'm debating whether or not to make the buttons a transparent black with a white boarder/text or keep them this way.


----------



## csm725

I like this way better. Stands out nicely from the background. Do us all a favor and use these icons on your taskbar: http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570








E - Ecqlipse white would do nicely too.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15419472*
> I like this way better. Stands out nicely from the background. Do us all a favor and use these icons on your taskbar: http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E - Ecqlipse white would do nicely too.


Those are nice.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15419472*
> I like this way better. Stands out nicely from the background. Do us all a favor and use these icons on your taskbar: http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E - Ecqlipse white would do nicely too.


Yea I agree. Also, I'll use those, they look awesome, much better than the stock things in my taksbar.


----------



## csm725

Mmmhmm. No problem.








I dabbled in Windows theming for around a year, so if you need more help or tips, just post here as I am subscribed to this thread


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Yea I agree. Also, I'll use those, they look awesome, much better than the stock things in my taksbar.


I had a complete iconpackage that did this but it's on my broken 1TB Green drive







, I completed it from this one on DA.


http://naymlezwun.deviantart.com/art...ager-145362166


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15420283*
> I had a complete iconpackage that did this but it's on my broken 1TB Green drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I completed it from this one on DA.
> 
> 
> http://naymlezwun.deviantart.com/art/TokenDual-Set-for-IconPackager-145362166


I thought that was Linux for a second.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I thought that was Linux for a second.


You have to work hard to windows look as good as pretty much any other OS


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15420451*
> You have to work hard to windows look as good as pretty much any other OS


How do you even change how the windows and taskbar look? I'm completely stumped but I'm a noob when it comes to operating systems (and software).


----------



## djriful

How much simpler I can get beside my messy desktop files?


----------



## csm725

Patch uxtheme.dll using this - http://deepxw.blogspot.com/2008/11/u...e-patcher.html
Then download a theme using devArt, extract it to your C:\\Windows\\Resources\\Themes folder, download the Take Ownership program (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...menu-in-vista/) and take ownership using Right Click menu of any system files you want to replace (system32/explorer.exe, explorerframe.dll, shell32.dll, etc.), rename them, and paste in the theme's version of the file.


----------



## 161029

@djriful: I thought that was OS X at first.


----------



## wot




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*












wallpaper link plz.


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15420676*
> wallpaper link plz.


Click


----------



## royh1992

just did a fresh format since installed my new SSD, so gonna keep it simple








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


How much simpler I can get beside my messy desktop files?











Use fences, it organizes and then when you want them gone for appeal you double click desktop and boom clean as can be.

I know everyone uses rainmeter, but to be honest i never sit there looking at my desktop long enough to admire it so that's why i don't use it.


I use this or i use the battlefield cover art but someone edited in the mass effect characters (im a huge fan of both so it was double the love)


----------



## WarIV

My Desktop


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarIV*


My Desktop

















Thats a cazy ass color scheme you got going on.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*












Is that a rainmeter theme? Man i keep seeing everyone still using themes or rainmeters or windowblinds. Making me wanna install them again but i'm picky when it comes to process resources. I wanna be able to save space for BF3 lol.


----------



## nonstickrudy




----------



## nonstickrudy




----------



## nonstickrudy




----------



## Sagaris

New layout, new wallpaper, new resident. Who's gonna spot him?


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Keanu


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;15422453*
> Keanu


Ding ding ding ding! We have a winner!







Now if only he would change to happy Keanu if I got an e-mail.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15420840*
> Is that a rainmeter theme? Man i keep seeing everyone still using themes or rainmeters or windowblinds. Making me wanna install them again but i'm picky when it comes to process resources. I wanna be able to save space for BF3 lol.


Yep. Rainmeter.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Mine, and I like it


----------



## [email protected]

Sure these rainmeters or windowblinds are so cool or objectdocks but i still think they are pointless. What if you need resources for gaming? BF3 is gonna take alot and i bet these desktop applications are on the way and of course you can manually shut them down. I do wanna go back to WindowBlinds or Rainmeter but i'm very picky about how much ram it uses or processes. I probably would feel more comfortable when i bump up to 16gigs then i will go all in.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15424836*
> Sure these rainmeters or windowblinds are so cool or objectdocks but i still think they are pointless. What if you need resources for gaming? BF3 is gonna take alot and i bet these desktop applications are on the way and of course you can manually shut them down. I do wanna go back to WindowBlinds or Rainmeter but i'm very picky about how much ram it uses or processes. I probably would feel more comfortable when i bump up to 16gigs then i will go all in.


Rainmeter doesn't even utilize 1% of my CPU...


----------



## 161029

This argument is no longer valid.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15419472*
> I like this way better. Stands out nicely from the background. Do us all a favor and use these icons on your taskbar: http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E - Ecqlipse white would do nicely too.












Here it is with the new icon set (Token). I had to substitute the "games" icon in for Star Craft II, and the O for Origin. I think it looks a lot better.

Also, is there any way to install these automatically, or quickly? I had to go to the application->properties->icon->change icon, for all of them, is there a quicker way?

EDIT: Figured it out, I found the IconPackager file on DeviantART.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15424836*
> Sure these rainmeters or windowblinds are so cool or objectdocks but i still think they are pointless. What if you need resources for gaming? BF3 is gonna take alot and i bet these desktop applications are on the way and of course you can manually shut them down. I do wanna go back to WindowBlinds or Rainmeter but i'm very picky about how much ram it uses or processes. I probably would feel more comfortable when i bump up to 16gigs then i will go all in.


Man still can't figure out why everyone is so worried about bf3 performance. Have you checked to see what resources this stuff uses? Very small

I think you'd be ok. Give it a try it's fun and you can always uninstall it if you feel it's using to much


----------



## ShaCanX

Nice thread... Here is my contribution...


----------



## ak89

Clean


Busy


----------



## snelan

Added another column. Yay or neigh?

Also, with or without outlines?

With Outlines










Without Outlines


----------



## csm725




----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15437482*


You'll probably of edited your post by now, but what do you think about the outlines?


----------



## 161029

Stop adding so much. I can't keep up!







No outlines makes it seems...less in your face. The outlines just kind of make it pop out at you. The outlines make the squares scream "click here!!!!!!" or "look. Oooo. Shiny" or something like that.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Added another column. Yay or neigh?

Also, with or without outlines?


Looks tip-top mate, without outlines definitely makes it more streamlined, afterall, the whole point of RM is to be an interactive desktop without the appearance of any physical buttons, unless you like that sorta thing. Just my take, at least.









Say, can you change the transparency of the grey filling of the boxes, make them a little more transparent maybe?

Would be cool if they blended in, like more transparent on the very outside of the boxes, getting clearer as they neared the middle. But that's probably not possible unless you do that via PS beforehand or something.

Really like that look though.


----------



## snelan

Thanks guys









It's at 100/250 for transparency, but I will continue to experiment with it.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Here's mine


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*


Here's mine


Nice.


----------



## jsc1973

This is what I have now. Maxed out the resolution and replaced the desktop icons with RocketDock (big improvement), but still looking for a better Rainmeter theme. Haven't found what I want yet.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

I've been thinking of installing rocketdock, but I have a question first. Is it possible to have multiple docks on one desktop placed at specific positions on the edges of the screen? I currently use fences to group certain types of icons at different edges and would like to keep that setup.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;15475984*
> I've been thinking of installing rocketdock, but I have a question first. Is it possible to have multiple docks on one desktop placed at specific positions on the edges of the screen? I currently use fences to group certain types of icons at different edges and would like to keep that setup.


You can have a couple of different free docks running (RocketDock, Nexus, ObjectDock, ect) or pay for one and have as many of that as you like. I don't think there's a free one that does multiple docks.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Would it be possible to run multiple instances of the program at once? If not then I'll just stay away from the docks, I'd rather not have a bunch of them taking up space on my hard drive.


----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;15496884*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Birdyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ohh sweet. What is that called if you don't mind me asking? Or where did you find it?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz;15524841*
> Ohh sweet. What is that called if you don't mind me asking? Or where did you find it?


the overlay or UI is a program called rainmeter. You may already know that. Changed the icons with tokken icons. change the orb with a program called windows orb changer.

Here is a link to the wallpaper:

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=2560x1600&order=5&offset=48#/d4di5ob

PM me if you have any question always happy to help


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15497759*
> Nice.


Thanks!


----------



## XCOLDFUSION

My Desktop...Peace Ya'll


----------



## IcedDoughnut

Here's mine


----------



## mountains

Not really into the whole Rainmeter thing. So here's a pony.


----------



## Phayze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm so damn jealous of that desktop. I'm far too hungover to figure out either of these programs right now. Will be putting a few hours into it over the next few days. Never thought something that gorgeous was possible.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Not really into the whole Rainmeter thing. So here's a pony.





















awesome ^^


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phayze;15584444*
> I'm so damn jealous of that desktop. I'm far too hungover to figure out either of these programs right now. Will be putting a few hours into it over the next few days. Never thought something that gorgeous was possible.


shoot me a PM! More then happy to help. There is a small learning curve but it pretty easy once your past that.

Thanks


----------



## Tnt6200

Installed rainmeter today







I might change some of the icons and put them on my desktop (instead of the Enigma launcher)

EDIT: Played around with it a bit more.


Spoiler: New pic













Added volume, hard drives, music controls and cpu/ram monitors


----------



## Nova.

Here is mine







. I had to crop it on the right due to my other monitor.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Wow Nova, that's beautiful!
Did you make it yourself? If so how did you do the dock?


----------



## Tnt6200

Ok...I'm finally happy with it.







I pinned shortcuts to pretty much every program I ever use to the start menu and took the icons off the desktop.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*


Ok...I'm finally happy with it.







I pinned shortcuts to pretty much every program I ever use to the start menu and took the icons off the desktop.




















Looks good

Yeah icons on the desktop is one of my pet peeves. Looks to cluttered when there are a bunch of icons


----------



## nvspace126

Here's mine, nothing too special! I like it clean, and I honestly like how MS has worked out the Bottom menu, I can fit everything I like without having to resort to desktop shortcuts. My resolution is in 1920x1080, just dubbed it down for load reasons on the picture


----------



## h0thead132

I Don't know how you guys make rain meter look so good, either way i like my desktops clean and simple


----------



## Skylin3

Mission Accomplished!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylin3;15625672*
> 
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


lol I downloaded the same wallpaper yesterday. I'm still not using it because I haven't accomplished the mission yet.


----------



## farcodev

cropped du to the multimonitors










Nothing very particular


----------



## Deatharte

One I used up to yesterday:










One I'm currently using:


----------



## subgenoa




----------



## Paradox me




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deatharte;15630558*
> One I'm currently using:


Like everything but the music player. Good Job


----------



## Skylin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> lol I downloaded the same wallpaper yesterday. I'm still not using it because I haven't accomplished the mission yet.


Get working on it!









I keep changing my wallpaper, dunno which one to keep


----------



## Deatharte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Like everything but the music player. Good Job


Thanks! It's still unfinished though! A few bugs here and there.


----------



## nderscore

No taskbar/icons/anything.


----------



## Methoxetamine




----------



## pjBSOD

Heh, I don't really have a wallpaper right now.


----------



## csm725




----------



## OverSightX

Mine as right now:


----------



## Buzzin92

Nothing too fancy


----------



## PureBlackFire

I kept this one simple.


----------



## Ghooble

I made the wallpaper







. Also I have the program "Fences" where all I have to do is double click on my desktop and all my icons disappear. LOVE THAT PROGRAM
-Ghooble


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I Don't know how you guys make rain meter look so good, either way i like my desktops clean and simple


Nice, is that one picture or two pictures side by side?


----------



## Hallock




----------



## Hallock

My desktop changes every minute


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hallock*


Wallpaper link please.


----------



## FlyingNugget

I like it clean.


----------



## Hallock

don't remember the link so let me upload it for you


----------



## Hallock




----------



## Arviel

Simplicity is nice.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hallock*
> 
> don't remember the link so let me upload it for you


Thanks


----------



## Riou




----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*


I think I just died a little inside from seeing that..HAHA


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer*
> 
> I think I just died a little inside from seeing that..HAHA












lol.


----------



## jprovido

mine. fairy tail!!!!


----------



## hale1278

Here is my, It took me around an hour to figure out how to worked em all. I just discovered this feature lol wat a obsoleted I am


----------



## BMorrisSly

I have way too many to post.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer*
> 
> I think I just died a little inside from seeing that..HAHA


LOL my insides did a little barrel roll.

I like the background picture though.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX




----------



## Hogwasher

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## japan1

Windows 7 with Guest XP VM:


----------



## joshd

Number one is still the best..


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


How in the world did you make your buttons to look like that?


----------



## Tnt6200

Token Icons - You can download it here:
http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570

To change the start menu orb you need to use this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/S...-Changer.shtml
Here are some orb designs.

I believe this is the design that Hog is using.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Token Icons - You can download it here:
> http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570
> To change the start menu orb you need to use this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/S...-Changer.shtml
> Here are some orb designs.
> I believe this is the design that Hog is using.


Correct! Great set of icons

Your link for the orb changer isn't working.

Here is a working one http://www.door2windows.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-change-your-windows-7-start-button-with-one-click/


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*
> 
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


Anyone knows what's the app launcher called on the right side of the desktop and where can I find it? or Anyone knows rainmeter skin app launcher looks similar to this (just words, no icon)? Please help me find it, I have been searching for few days. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Anyone knows what's the app launcher called on the right side of the desktop and where can I find it? or Anyone knows rainmeter skin app launcher looks similar to this (just words, no icon)? Please help me find it, I have been searching for few days. Thanks in advance.


Looking at that desktop I'd say he made it himself, how much Rainmeter do you know? Have you opened/Edited a config in notepad? I could give you the code to make one.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Looking at that desktop I'd say he made it himself, how much Rainmeter do you know? Have you opened/Edited a config in notepad? I could give you the code to make one.


I found it. It's called LinkList. Anyway thank you so much.


----------



## Hogwasher

some small tweaks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Doc

I made this one for my eyefinity setup last night. The original is 6048 x 1080 and it does look better than this compressed version, but I have to preserve bandwidth









I've made a Windows theme with it too, and it doesn't look too bad


----------



## The Ricker




----------



## akazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> some small tweaks
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


10/10 ! Loving that city background !


----------



## pjBSOD

Here's my current.


----------



## jaydeee

I'm enjoying watching your nice desktop. Mine is just the default, I bother less about it as I see it less.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akazzz*
> 
> 10/10 ! Loving that city background !


thx


----------



## snelan




----------



## Nicnivian

Nothing fancy.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Although I use to like the Rainmeter and Rocketdock I'm not sure that I do with Windows 7 though. I used it on XP but don't really now and I don't know why.
Either way back to topic I could upload a picture of the folders with all the pictures in.. You won't be able to see them however :/


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*


*drool* Link Pleeeease


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drool* Link Pleeeease
Click to expand...

To the wallpaper? I don't have it on this computer, and am away for thanksgiving. But I think I found it by searching "lines wallpaper" or "dark lines wallpaper".


----------



## Princess Garnet

Here are my three most recent...




























...roughly in order (the third being what I'm using now). It stays fairly consistent.


----------



## Mugen87

Where do you get mario backgrounds like that?


----------



## Princess Garnet

That one's not necessarily a Mario background (though it may have been influenced from that). I found it on Deviant Art.

http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Clarion-Countryside-69006635

The other two were from interfacelift.com, but the way, the latter being from Perfect Hue, who many other great ones.


----------



## LuminatX

I use to use rainmeter etc, but not anymore, nothing fancy, just practical for me now.


----------



## ElectroManiac

This is mine now, really simple.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> This is mine now, really simple.


Like the wallpaper! Not just some hot chick but something more


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylin3*
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


whats that color of 21's on your tray?


----------



## Princess Garnet

Looks like Everest (now AIDA64). They are temperature values.


----------



## von rottes




----------



## Viking2121

Mines so boring, lol


----------



## Butter on Toast

Actually I meant the coolio widgets that look like the Windows Developer Preview Start Menu :O


----------



## yancyv8

Here's mine using Omnimo on my triple eyefinity setup!


----------



## breadcrums

The wall paper of is of my rear exhaust fan


----------



## sterik01

This is mine right now. Got rid of rainmeter and went back to plain.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> This is mine right now. Got rid of rainmeter and went back to plain.


dude your system tray!! 

your wall paper \m/ bad ass!


----------



## tCoLL




----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Where did you get that system tray from?


----------



## IndicaNights

this is dual sceen 23" and 50" i love the raintree screens but as i get older the fonts get smaller on them









 from my dual xeon music server


Bed room pc what a messs


----------



## LordOfCake

Mine ^^


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## kwiranata

love your wallpaper.
if you dont mind share with us where you got it from? thanks a bunch


----------



## kwiranata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> This is mine now, really simple.


love your wallpaper.
if you dont mind share with us where you got it from? thanks a bunch


----------



## adanmtxt1

Desktop Cap 12.4.11


----------



## ak89




----------



## KazeSim

This was a desktop I had done earlier this year. The wallpaper was self taken and the rest of the info is listed here.
deviantART


----------



## DraXxus1549

Here is what I am rocking currently.


----------



## OfficerMac

After a fresh install on my new SSD.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper of is of my rear exhaust fan


That is awesome! Nice pic there man! You have inspired me to do some PC photography, hopefully it will look as cool as that!


----------



## snelan

I'm still rocking the usual.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I'm still rocking the usual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*


what is that?? the icons/tiles on the left?
please oh please reply! lol


----------



## csm725

Omnimo skin for Rainmeter.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Thanks csm


----------



## csm725

Yup, anyday.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Know of any other UI's for Rainmeter?


----------



## csm725

Enigma? Tabmeter2? Learn to edit ini's and mess with random deviantArt skins though, that results in the best custom skin.








Links
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?order=15
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?order=9
Omnimo is there.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Enigma? Tabmeter2? Learn to edit ini's and mess with random deviantArt skins though, that results in the best custom skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links
> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?order=15
> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?order=9
> Omnimo is there.


lol ninja edit ftw!








thanks for the link, I shall start looking into it


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I'm still rocking the usual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Here is what I am rocking currently.


Where do you guys get that blacked out theme. Looks boss


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*
> 
> lol ninja edit ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link, I shall start looking into it


No problem, and yeah when I got drawn in to Rainmeter it took 3 months for me to leave the RM scene. lol


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

lol Q1 2012 = Rainmeter for me









So what are you on now?


----------



## csm725

I'm on a lot of things, but if I post the cops will find me...








Erm not using RM now as I am still waiting for the desktop mobo to come back to me.


----------



## murtuza71188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*


Are you a Game-tester?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'm on a lot of things, but if I post the cops will find me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm not using RM now as I am still waiting for the desktop mobo to come back to me.










amen to that brother


----------



## csm725




----------



## HexATL

Quote:


>


why does that young boy have pink hair?


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Where do you guys get that blacked out theme. Looks boss


Appows 2010 theme. The icons are called token icons I think.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Where do you guys get that blacked out theme. Looks boss


here's the icon pack http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token+icon#/d24gow2


----------



## DraXxus1549

Yeah I use the token icon set as well as a few I found on deviantart for things like filezilla and vent.


----------



## Hogwasher

still can't seem to find another rainmeter skin I like



here is a link to the wallpaper: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/D5e61d3c/02771_sunsetflames_2560x1600.jpg


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*
> 
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


this thing looks really neat, what is it??


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexATL*
> 
> why does that young boy have pink hair?


Young boy? look closely ...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> this thing looks really neat, what is it??


Breasts.


----------



## $ilent

noo lol I have rainmeter but which skin is it?


----------



## csm725

Dunno really. :/


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan




----------



## MattGarner

Here's mine:


----------



## z3r0_k00l75




----------



## Detroitsoldier




----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*
> 
> New year, new thread!
> 
> It seemed appropriate to start one of these for 2011. Screenshot or image is fine. However, try to be generous if someone thinks your wallpaper is too good to pass up.


May I know w/c theme/widgets those are please?









I really like it xD


----------



## Hogwasher

[quote name="PathOfTheRighteousMan"







[/quote]

love the wallpaper


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## Demented

New Eyefinity setup with my own wallpaper:

Broken Vision


----------



## Dewinte

Here's mine, only just built the PC so still sorting things out.


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


What kind of start menu and clock is that? Looks very clean


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*
> 
> What kind of start menu and clock is that? Looks very clean


The clock is here:http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892

change the start orb with the app http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=windows+7+orb+changer.#/d2j3d3j

here is a link to some start orbs: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows7/startorbs/?q=windows%207%20orb%20changer.

sorry for the late response just now saw this post









Current:


----------



## csm725

Pretty stupid wallpaper considering cries is spelled wrong.


----------



## AsylumSatellite




----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Pretty stupid wallpaper considering cries is spelled wrong.


little defensive? wallpaper can be found here http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=2560x1600+apple+vs#/d4jjpuc no reason to be an English major.









It is what it is


----------



## wongwarren




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> little defensive? wallpaper can be found here http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=2560x1600+apple+vs#/d4jjpuc no reason to be an English major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is


No reason to perpetuate stupidity.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No reason to perpetuate stupidity.


sorry, I liked it and its there. It is what it is


----------



## Choppah

there we go!


----------



## Hogwasher

Good Job


----------



## Choppah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Good Job


>implying you were referring to my destop

thanks


----------



## Hogwasher

yep


----------



## WarIV

Destop.png 2671k .png file


----------



## Burpy

Link to Wallpaper


----------



## Demented

I might have to try and play with Rainmeter again. Every time I did before, I just got lost. Maybe I'm making it harder than it is.


----------



## snelan

My Macbook Air 13":



Desktop is still the usual:


----------



## csm725

Took me all of 14 days to master Rainmeter.


----------



## Talfrey

[quote name="snelan" url="/t/904058/post-your-desktop-2011/1400#post_16025750"
[/quote]

Is that windows 8 or just rainmeter?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> Is that windows 8 or just rainmeter?


rainmeter


----------



## Talfrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> rainmeter


For a moment I was excited about Windows 8


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burpy*
> 
> 
> Link to Wallpaper


Sucks there is no 1080 lol.


----------



## wot




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> For a moment I was excited about Windows 8


here is the UI if you want to give it a go. http://omnimo.info/

It's not my cup of tea but it is a well done UI


----------



## snelan

Yea it's just the Omnimo Rainmeter skin


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## red-line




----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*


Jaw drops.....picks up jaw, Very nice work. What is that world map display on the right?


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## ScribbyDaGreat




----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

dbl post


----------



## mistasumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Jaw drops.....picks up jaw, Very nice work. What is that world map display on the right?


yeah thats a rainmeter world map lol

here another video of my boot up


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


Nice!

Can you give me like a 1 sentence run down of how you achieved this?

EDIT: Wait is that really Windows 8 or does it just say that? If so, that would explain that awesome task bar.


----------



## rashbeep

it's a new theme on deviantart.

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/#/d4jybx5

it's a pretty unique theme but it does have some strange design choices (like the windows 8 text).


----------



## daman246




----------



## tompsonn

Ah yes.... Rainmeter...


----------



## wongwarren




----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## Demented

Simple double click anywhere on the desktop:



Debating shelling out the $20 so they will auto hide, and appear when I mouse over those areas. Hmm...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Ah yes.... Rainmeter...


Epic. Where'd you get the background?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Epic. Where'd you get the background?


I got it by wading through a lot of stuff on DeviantArt until I found something I liked!

I could save you the hassle of doing that and upload it here if you want.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I got it by wading through a lot of stuff on DeviantArt until I found something I liked!
> I could save you the hassle of doing that and upload it here if you want.


Yes please!


----------



## tompsonn

Here we go then... in all of its glory at 2560x1920


----------



## Oranuro

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Here we go then... in all of its glory at 2560x1920


Thanks.


----------



## LuminatX

Hoping to get another 22" so both my screens are 1080p


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

With Rainmeter up

Without Rainmeter


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> yeah thats a rainmeter world map lol
> here another video of my boot up


The login sound was worth the wait of your video.







Looks nice and sounds awesome.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

I see I'm not the only fan of Omnimo here.

I have to admit, the Windows 8 Metro really grew on me after I had Rainmeter. I may just get that Developer Preview after all.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> I see I'm not the only fan of Omnimo here.
> I have to admit, the Windows 8 Metro really grew on me after I had Rainmeter. I may just get that Developer Preview after all.


For sure, its fantastic!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*


Looking at your sigrig so this is a bit off topic but it says i5 2600k. Was that meant to say i7 or 2500?


----------



## Warblade31

Official 2012 First wallpaper!

I don't think I've seen anyone with this style of wallpaper before. I used a windows desktop wallpaper then used Rainmeter and Rocketdock to finish things up. I customized some of it to fit my style but overall its pretty good and functional for what I do.


----------



## BlackandDecker




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> New Eyefinity setup with my own wallpaper:
> Broken Vision


Link?


----------



## ryan w

deleted


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> Official 2012 First wallpaper!
> I don't think I've seen anyone with this style of wallpaper before. I used a windows desktop wallpaper then used Rainmeter and Rocketdock to finish things up. I customized some of it to fit my style but overall its pretty good and functional for what I do.


Dude i really like your windowblinds and wallpaper. Can you fill in EVERY detail what you used on this desktop? I would love to have it look exactly like that. Don't these special desktop things hog your memory especially playing BF3? That is if you play that game too? However i like it!


----------



## ryan w

New thread!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1193923/post-your-desktop-2012


----------



## staryoshi

Moving post to new thread -_-


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one for my eyefinity setup last night. The original is 6048 x 1080 and it does look better than this compressed version, but I have to preserve bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a Windows theme with it too, and it doesn't look too bad


Very old post I know, but does anyone have a link to the 6048x1080 version of this wall ?


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Very old post I know, but does anyone have a link to the 6048x1080 version of this wall ?


Took a while to find. It was on an old hard drive but I found it...









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7371/14151052333_6d30d64433_o.jpg


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc*
> 
> Took a while to find. It was on an old hard drive but I found it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7371/14151052333_6d30d64433_o.jpg


Wow, thanks very much - looks great









Didn't really expect to get it after such an old post, cheers


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Wow, thanks very much - looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really expect to get it after such an old post, cheers


You're welcome


----------

